# New Fear Factory tour and poster



## Rick (Feb 23, 2012)

Los Angeles, California: Fear Factory today confirms their first tour dates for 2012. Set to begin in San Antonio on May 1, the tours initial dates include stops in Dallas, Philadelphia, New York City, Baltimore, and Denver among others. Joining Fear Factory for the tour is Bostons Shadows Fall, Kansas City-based The Browning, Riverside, Californias The Devastated, and Legacy of Disorder from New Zealand. The tour will precede the release of Fear Factorys new album titled The Industrialist.

Fear Factory recently announced the addition of bass player Matt DeVries. The Ohio native previously noted, I have been asked to join one of my favorite bands. I have been a fan of Fear Factory since 1992 and I could not be more excited to be part of this incredible band. Guitarist Dino Cazares and vocalist Burton C. Bell noted, we are very excited to have Matt playing bass for Fear Factory. We feel he is a great addition to our touring line-up. He has been a friend for a very long time and he is a great musician who will be a perfect instrument in the FF machine.

With rehearsals for the tour expected to start soon, the members of Fear Factory are finishing details on their forthcoming new album expected for release early summer. Greg Reely has now completed the albums mix. All that remains is final artwork and packaging. Regarding the new material, Cazares and Bell affirm, this album perfectly captures the true nature of Fear Factory. The industrial/metal blend is a strong return to our original concept for Fear Factory."

The Industrialist follows 2010s critically acclaimed Mechanize. Blabbermouth said, this is the album fans have been waiting fora fiery and evolved rebirth of the band that changed metal in the 90s. Revolver Magazine called Mechanize, one of the best albums of the bands career. Its combination of new-wave melody, rapid-fire aggression, and electronic ambiance sounds as fresh today as Fear Factory did nearly 20 years ago. Call it the soul of their new machine. Decibel Magazine noted, Fear Factory are back and beyond intact.

Confirmed dates as of press time are:
May 1  Backstage Live, San Antonio TX
May 2  Trees, Dallas TX
May 3  Scout Bar, Houston TX
May 5  State Theater, St. Petersburg FL
May 6  Culture Room, Ft. Lauderdale FL
May 9  Ziggys, Winston-Salem NC
May 10  Theater of Living Arts, Philadelphia PA
May 11  Wallys Pub, Hampton Beach NH
May 12  Gramercy Theatre, New York NY
May 13  Sonar, Baltimore MD
May 16  The Crofoot Ballroom, Pontiac MI
May 20  Summit Music Hall, Denver CO

Very excited to see they'll be at Backstage Live in San Antonio, that place is freaking awesome. 

EDIT: Just got the tour poster.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 23, 2012)

No good metal bands ever come to Louisiana.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 23, 2012)

San Diego date??

I really hope can snag the opening spot for them in San Diego this time, they are promoting their new album "The Industrialist" we are San Diego's only Industrial band...


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 23, 2012)

Great news 
Texas dates =


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> San Diego date??
> 
> I really hope can snag the opening spot for them in San Diego this time, they are promoting their new album "The Industrialist" we are San Diego's only Industrial band...



Dates aren't finalized yet, hope you get that spot!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 23, 2012)

This is great news! There is a Michigan date so I'm excited!


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2012)

Just received the poster, it's on the opening post.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 24, 2012)

So epic.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Feb 24, 2012)

whats up with Byron ?
Fear Factory change members faster than Dino is chugging his riffs


----------



## Rick (Feb 24, 2012)

Byron left to go play with 3 Inches of Blood.


----------



## Rick (Feb 29, 2012)

The next press release just hit the interwebz.

"_Candlelight Records today confirms June 5 as the North American release date for FEAR FACTORY's new album, The Industrialist. Produced by the band with Rhys Fulber (Front Line Assembly), the album was mixed by Greg Reely (Paradise Lost/Skinny Puppy/Machine Head). It features additional tracking by Logan Mader (Gojira/Divine Heresy/Five Finger Death Punch) and artwork by Anthony Clarkson (Devin Townsend).

The Industrialist is a conceptual album that brings to life a story scripted by vocalist Burton C. Bell. The album's lyrics detail the plot of the original narrative while delivering FEAR FACTORY's massive signature sound. Bell reveals, "the album is a futuristic tale of an automaton, striving to survive by fighting for its existence within a desperate world. The lyrics tell the story while the music takes our industrial roots and blends them more perfectly than ever with our metal edge. And all without losing the sound that makes FEAR FACTORY a machine of sonic devastation. FEAR FACTORY fans of any era will not be disappointed."

Clocking in at just under one hour, the album's ten songs again unite Bell with guitarist Dino Cazares. It is the second album written by the duo, reuniting in 2009 after a seven year split. Cazares says, "collaborating with Burton again on the new album was like magic. Everything just fell into place naturally. It felt good to recapture the true sound of FEAR FACTORY, taking it back to where it all started while raising it to new levels."

The Industrialist again pairs FEAR FACTORY with long-time friend Rhys Fulber. Their collaborations together include five albums and two remixes, including the certified gold album Obsolete. "Rhys has been our secret member," shares Cazares. "He is the one producer who has been able to understand what we have been trying to accomplish from the beginning and has opened our eyes to new things without sacrificing our original sound. His talents in production and keyboard/samples has made FEAR FACTORY stand out amongst the many bands of our genre."

The Industrialist follows the 2010 release of Mechanize. Widely regarded, the album was the first release from the band in six years and the first new material from the nucleus of Bell and Cazares since 2002. The album debuted on Billboard's Top 100 album chart week of release and continues to sell in early 2012. Sirus XM/Headbangers Ball's host Jose Mangin comments, &#8220;after Mechanize dominated 2010 as Liquid Metal&#8217;s Album Of The Year, North America is chompin&#8217; at the bit to get an ear full of new FEAR FACTORY. I have no doubt that FEAR FACTORY are going to kick our collective asses in 2012."

Revolver editor Brandon Geist adds, "in the '90s, FEAR FACTORY's founding duo of Burton C. Bell and Dino Cazares changed the sound of metal, from the way that metal vocalists sing to the way that metal and electronic music can be fused together. With 2010's reunion album, Mechanize, their partnership proved to be as lethal as ever. Though 2012 promises plenty of massive heavy-music releases, there isn't a record that I'm looking forward to more than The Industrialist."_


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 1, 2012)

Awesome! but no CA dates.. yet?


----------



## great_kthulu (Mar 1, 2012)

not gona lie, i'm not a huge fear factory fan, but I get the feeling they come across great live. Also, I am very interested in hearing a concept album from them, somehow it makes sense to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 1, 2012)

great_kthulu said:


> I am very interested in hearing a concept album from them, somehow it makes sense to me.



Of course it does. Over half of their discography (not even including The Industrialist) are concept albums.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah June 5th !!!!   

oh wait.. it's 96 days 

I guess I'll have to find something that'll keep me busy the next 3 months


----------



## Chiba666 (Mar 1, 2012)

Must make sure I preorder that Puppy and give myslef the evening off to spin the album for a few hours.


----------



## linchpin (Mar 1, 2012)

Man... with each day and piece of news that comes out is making me even more desperate for this... and no i don't wanna seek help!


----------



## Xarn (Mar 1, 2012)

Can't wait for the new album.

All I know is you can't go wrong with Dino, Burton and Rhys collaborating on any album really. Let alone add Gene & Matt to that list.

STOKED!


----------



## Mazzy (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll probably be at the Winston Salem show. See ya there!


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 1, 2012)

i like the return to form with the lyrics and story

but that is a god awful lineup for that tour.
still hope they come to town though


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2012)

Updated tour dates, I don't think they're done yet but don't quote me on it: 

05/01 San Antonio, TX &#8211; Backstage Live
05/02 Dallas, TX &#8211; Trees
05/03 Houston, TX &#8211; Scout Bar
05/05 St. Petersburg, FL &#8211; State Theater
05/06 Ft Lauderdale, FL &#8211; Culture Room
05/07 Atlanta, GA &#8211; Masquerade
05/09 Winston-Salem, NC &#8211; Ziggy&#8217;s
05/10 Philadelphia, PA &#8211; Theater Of Living Arts
05/11 Hampton Beach, NH &#8211; Wally&#8217;s Pub
05/12 New York, NY &#8211; Gramercy Theatre
05/13 Baltimore, MD &#8211; Sonar
05/15 Dayton, OH &#8211; McGuffy&#8217;s House Of Rock
05/16 Pontiac, MI &#8211; The Crofoot Ballroom
05/17 Chicago, IL &#8211; Bottom Lounge
05/20 Denver, CO &#8211; Summit Music Hall
05/23 Santa Ana, CA &#8211; Yost Theater


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 2, 2012)

Rick said:


> Updated tour dates, I don't think they're done yet but don't quote me on it:



They have some more US dates on their facebook page:
May 01 Backstage Live San Antonio, TX
May 02 Trees Dallas, TX
May 03 Scout Bar Houston, TX
May 05 State Theater St Petersburg, FL
May 06 Culture Room Fort Lauderdale, FL 
May 07 Masquerade Atlanta, GA
May 09 Ziggy's Winston Salem, NC
May 10 Theater of Living Arts Philadelphia, PA 
May 11 Wally's Pub Hampton, NH
May 12 Gramercy Theatre New York, NY 
May 13 Sonar Baltimore, MD 
May 15 McGuffy's House of Rock Dayton, OH
May 16 The Crofoot Ballroom Pontiac, MI
May 17 Bottom Lounge Chicago, IL
May 19 Summit Music Hall Denver, CO
May 21 Ace of Spade Sacramento, CA
May 22 Regency Ballroom San Francisco, CA
May 23 Yost Theater Santa Ana, CA


----------



## linchpin (Mar 4, 2012)

I've somehow managed to get a rough idea from the man himself as to how long we would expect for new material to surface... and its just a week away.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 5, 2012)

Brb, starving my ears of music for a week so the song sounds even better.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 5, 2012)

linchpin said:


> I've somehow managed to get a rough idea from the man himself as to how long we would expect for new material to surface... and its just a week away.




You Sir are almost as awesome as Rick!


----------



## linchpin (Mar 5, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> You Sir are almost as awesome as Rick!


Much obliged


----------



## RevDrucifer (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll be at the Culture Room for sure.

I've never even heard of Wally's in Hampton Beach.....did they change the name of the casino?


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 9, 2012)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Drummer GENE HOGLAN Will Not Be Touring With FEAR FACTORY This Spring




Wouldn't it be cool if Joey Jordison joined them for some shows ?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Mar 9, 2012)

^Yeah why dont you get get travis barker to do the other half of the set too.

not too happy to hear that gene wont be playing with them on tour..
while the guy isnt very personable, its a blast watching him play


----------



## Rick (Mar 9, 2012)

I was afraid this was gonna happen. Part of the business, though.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Mar 9, 2012)

I wonder why?

Gene's the fucking man! They didn't mention it was any other obligation as to why....wonder if it's just a personal issue? 

I'm sure, like Gene said, whoever they get will be killer....but it won't be Gene, or Raymond. Then again, when ya trigger the fuck out of the kit anyway, it'll sound just like Gene or Raymond.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 9, 2012)

hmm... It would be awesome if Emilio Marquez played with FF


----------



## anomynous (Mar 9, 2012)

Good, I hope this means Gene's the new permanent drummer for Testament


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 9, 2012)

Tim Yeung!

Gonna miss Gene though :/


----------



## linchpin (Mar 9, 2012)

Andols Herrick hopefully


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 9, 2012)

RevDrucifer said:


> I wonder why?
> 
> Gene's the fucking man! They didn't mention it was any other obligation as to why....wonder if it's just a personal issue?
> 
> I'm sure, like Gene said, whoever they get will be killer....but it won't be Gene, or Raymond. Then again, when ya trigger the fuck out of the kit anyway, it'll sound just like Gene or Raymond.



Apparently his mother passed away, guess he needs some time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 9, 2012)

Awww... 

But like people said, if Tim Yeung joined, that would be amazing.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Mar 9, 2012)

Fair enough!


----------



## -JR- (Mar 9, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Apparently his mother passed away, guess he needs some time.



Gene was filling in for Charlie from Anthrax cause Charlie's mother passed away.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 21, 2012)

Burton C. Bell on the Storyline to Fear Factory&#8217;s &#8220;The Industrialist&#8221; | Decibel Magazine


----------



## Zer01 (Mar 21, 2012)

I love Burt, but he sure can use a lot of words to say very little


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 21, 2012)

Cool! Never seen Fear Factory live before. I like Shadows Fall also.


----------



## Mazzy (Mar 21, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> ^Yeah why dont you get get travis barker to do the other half of the set too.
> 
> not too happy to hear that gene wont be playing with them on tour..
> while the guy isnt very personable, its a blast watching him play


He's no Gene, but Jordison is actually a phenomenal drummer, and that Travis Barker comment was childish. C'mon, do better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2012)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY: 'The Industrialist' Artwork, Track Listing Unveiled

DAT ARTWORK.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 29, 2012)

^


That looks absolutely amazing! I can't wait to hear the new album


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 29, 2012)

I want that as a mask !


----------



## linchpin (Mar 30, 2012)

So Gene didn't record the drums for the album... according to Dino.


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2012)

linchpin said:


> So Gene didn't record the drums for the album... according to Dino.



Just out of curiosity, where did you see that?


----------



## linchpin (Mar 30, 2012)

Rick said:


> Just out of curiosity, where did you see that?


On his FB, he was asked if either Byron or Gene recorded... replied no.


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2012)

linchpin said:


> On his FB, he was asked if either Byron or Gene recorded... replied no.



Ah. That's cool, just wondering.


----------



## linchpin (Mar 30, 2012)

linchpin said:


>


This is the longest WEEK ever...


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 30, 2012)

0:33


----------



## linchpin (Mar 30, 2012)

WOW, i had to replay that bit 3 times to realise what he said..... explains few things in my head... including Gene.


----------



## anomynous (Mar 30, 2012)

So they basically treated him like shit.


----------



## -JR- (Mar 30, 2012)

linchpin said:


> On his FB, he was asked if either Byron or Gene recorded... replied no.



Has anyone asked Dino who played the drums and bass on the album? If not someone should. I would but I don't have a FB. I remember reading that Dino was demoing with John Sankey, wonder if John ended up playing on the album.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 31, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No good metal bands ever come to Louisiana.



Yep have to agree with ya on that one I F'ing hate Louisiana. No good bands ever come here nor do they ever come out of Louisiana. Oh wait didn't "12 Stones" come out of Louisiana? I think it is standard to only play Krank amps with sludge metal riffs that you can almost smell and it's like dogshit metal with a growler who doesn't even need lyrics...just a stupidly low ahgrawwwwloooweeehoooobaaaa!!!! ...at least this has been my experience with the shitty bands I've played with down here.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 31, 2012)

linchpin said:


> WOW, i had to replay that bit 3 times to realise what he said..... explains few things in my head... including Gene.



I don't know of this includes Gene... iirc he has the Death tour going soon, and I bet/ hope he'll be back after that...


----------



## linchpin (Mar 31, 2012)

-JR- said:


> Has anyone asked Dino who played the drums and bass on the album? If not someone should. I would but I don't have a FB. I remember reading that Dino was demoing with John Sankey, wonder if John ended up playing on the album.


That was the very question he answered... no on both counts...its a safe bet to say he played bass.


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> 0:33




Ouch.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 2, 2012)

Enough already! Cut the crap and get COW and Ray back in the freakin' band!  This is the FF I love. Nothing against the other guys who were filling in, but the SOANM line-up *IS* FEAR FACTORY!!!!
whew... that felt good.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 2, 2012)

Man, shame Byron didn't feel good being in the band. :/


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2012)

DISTORT7 said:


> Enough already! Cut the crap and get COW and Ray back in the freakin' band!  This is the FF I love. Nothing against the other guys who were filling in, but the SOANM line-up *IS* FEAR FACTORY!!!!
> whew... that felt good.



Sorry, but that's never gonna happen. Ray hasn't probably played drums in a couple of years and I imagine Dino is not gonna be sending COW any Christmas cards anytime soon. 

And I think you mean the Demanufacture lineup, COW didn't join until 1995 and Andrew was playing bass on the first album touring cycle.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 3, 2012)

Rick said:


> Sorry, but that's *never* gonna happen. Ray hasn't probably played drums in a couple of years and I imagine Dino is not gonna be sending COW any Christmas cards anytime soon.



While I agree that it's not a very likely thing to happen - at the same time it is not impossible. 

History shows that the word "never" - sometimes can change 

*2:56*



Of course it would be interesting to see Christian and/or Ray back I really liked the band with Byron and Gene, and I bet I'll like it with whoever will play with Dino and Burton in the future


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 3, 2012)

The way Dino is... I'm honestly not surprised about Byron's comments at all.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 3, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The way Dino is...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 3, 2012)

Sebastian said:


>


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 3, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



No hard feelings   I just thought that would work with that post (I bet Rick would approve  )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 3, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> No hard feelings   I just thought that would work with that post (I bet Rick would approve  )



I was afraid of the onslaught of hate I would get from someone who's probably a bigger FF fan then I am... 

Oh well.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 3, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was afraid of the onslaught of hate I would get from someone who's probably a bigger FF fan then I am...
> 
> Oh well.



Oh no no.. no H8 here  I respect different opinions (even my own!) so it's all cool 
and often different opinions = interesting conversation.


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> While I agree that it's not a very likely thing to happen - at the same time it is not impossible.
> 
> History shows that the word "never" - sometimes can change
> 
> *2:56*




Good call, I haven't watched that in a long time. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The way Dino is... I'm honestly not surprised about Byron's comments at all.



Do you have personal experience with Dino? Because I hear tons of people saying things like this and I imagine it's just all things people say without anything to back them up. 

Dino didn't have to befriend me, he could have "been a rockstar" and shove me aside but he chose not to. I've had nothing but positive things to say about him since I did the interview with him years ago, he asks me to help with press release distribution, he asked me to help gauge interest towards a sig from Ibanez, and occasionally he will hit me with info that I have to keep quiet about (and no, I won't mention anything he's told me). Maybe it's just me being a loyal friend (anytime you cross my friends or family, you and I have problems), maybe it's me being a SLIGHT fanboi. Whatever the case is, Dino's been good to me and I have doubts thinking he's a dick to other people. Obviously, I'm not there with him all the time so I don't really know everything that's going on with him. It did hurt to hear what Byron said but he's gotta do what he's gotta do and more power to him. 

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 3, 2012)

Rick said:


> And I think you mean the Demanufacture lineup, COW didn't join until 1995 and Andrew was playing bass on the first album touring cycle.



Yup, you're correct! Sorry 'bout that.

I'm still sticking to my 1st post, though!


----------



## Rick (Apr 3, 2012)

DISTORT7 said:


> Yup, you're correct! Sorry 'bout that.
> 
> I'm still sticking to my 1st post, though!



FIne by me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe this should be Fear Factory megathread?

Also, to be honest I prefer Gene and Byron to Ray and COW. Both are immensely tight players, and I find Gene's drumming to be on a whole different level to past releases. Mechanize sounded just right. Complex but tasteful. I hope he is on the new album.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 3, 2012)

Great post by Rick, anyone can act like a "rockstar" but like Rick wrote - Dino became his friend  - which is absolutely awesome!
From what I hear/know - Dino is always great to his fans and he respects them! which unfortunately isn't the case with some musicians  

well.. I guess you never know what really goes on in a band..



vampiregenocide said:


> Maybe this should be Fear Factory megathread?



Good idea!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 3, 2012)

I wouldn't judge a musician based on one meeting unless they were really a prick. We all have bad days. I've heard some people didn't like Dino but he was lovely when I met him, as were Byron and Burt. You never know what kinda day someone has had, and so it's best to remember that when meeting musicians.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 4, 2012)

Now... if you ask me I think the guitars in the back look like Dino's...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 4, 2012)

i dont care for that band whoever they are^
and there's clearly a mechanized poster behind him

if he's the replacement..mega bleh


----------



## linchpin (Apr 4, 2012)

That clip sounds VERY SYL...


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Now... if you ask me I think the guitars in the back look like Dino's...




Dino did check into a studio with John on FB last night.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 4, 2012)

He's been having visa issues ever since the beginning before divine heresy formed... what's up with that?


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 4, 2012)

Rick said:


> Dino did check into a studio with John on FB last night.




Oh, Thanks  good to know


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonder if he'll be the new drummer, Dino's told me nothing about it.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 5, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Great post by Rick, anyone can act like a "rockstar" but like Rick wrote - Dino became his friend  - which is absolutely awesome!
> From what I hear/know - Dino is always great to his fans and he respects them! which unfortunately isn't the case with some musicians


Agreed, and he also talks to his fans on his personal Facebook... try talking to Axl Rose


----------



## linchpin (Apr 5, 2012)

Rick said:


> Wonder if he'll be the new drummer, Dino's told me nothing about it.


He said it'll be someone we have not heard of before, he wants to give the spot to someone unknown.


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2012)

linchpin said:


> He said it'll be someone we have not heard of before, he wants to give the spot to someone unknown.



Interesting.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 7, 2012)

Thats it. I'm getting this album.

And I apologize about that less-then-flattering comment I said about Dino a few pages ago. I usually say stupid shit without thinking about it.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 7, 2012)

that's just amazing! man, i can't wait to hear the full song!



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thats it. I'm getting this album.
> 
> And I apologize about that less-then-flattering comment I said about Dino a few pages ago. I usually say stupid shit without thinking about it.



I say stupid shit all the time, but no one takes it seriously  or do they?


----------



## Cancer (Apr 7, 2012)

Holy crap, this is gonna be out in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 7, 2012)

That makes me *REALLLLY* happy!!!
WOW! I can't wait to hear all of it.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 7, 2012)

Cancer said:


> Holy crap, this is gonna be out in a couple of weeks.


COUPLE OF WEEKS?!??!????


Man i don't think i can wait anymore... that teaser sounds....


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2012)

Sebastian said:


>




Yes, please. 

Dino, I can haz advance copy?


----------



## linchpin (Apr 8, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> I say stupid shit all the time, but no one takes it seriously  or do they?


They do... I hear their distant cries at night.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 8, 2012)

This is probably unhealthy but i ripped that 49 sec audio and placed it in my ipod on repeat for couple of hours now... anyone else this obsessed?


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 8, 2012)

linchpin said:


> This is probably unhealthy but i ripped that 49 sec audio and placed it in my ipod on repeat for couple of hours now... anyone else this obsessed?



Not really, I already listened to that clip like... probably 70 times


----------



## linchpin (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## xCaptainx (Apr 14, 2012)

hahah Legacy of Disorder?!?! They are a nobody band here but with a manager with a lot of cash behind him. I wonder how much money they had to drop for a buy on with this tour?


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 15, 2012)

Good interview, I can't wait to hear the new teaser


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 15, 2012)

BTW, anyone got to check out the GuitarWorld interview with Dino?


----------



## linchpin (Apr 15, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> BTW, anyone got to check out the GuitarWorld interview with Dino?


Can't bloody find it, magazine shops in my town don't sell it..


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't seen it either.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 16, 2012)

That Jose guy is lucky!



> I Just gave my good friend Jose Mangin from Sirius satellite radio my custom Ibanez RGA7 Mexican flag guitar


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2012)

Saw that yesterday. Is it just me or does that not look like an RGA?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 16, 2012)

Rick said:


> Saw that yesterday. Is it just me or does that not look like an RGA?



It's probably not, Dino said he has 2 of those, so this was most likely the backup to his, as this one has black hardware, still fucking cool guitar and great gesture by Dino.


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> It's probably not, Dino said he has 2 of those, so this was most likely the backup to his, as this one has black hardware, still fucking cool guitar and great gesture by Dino.



Don't get me wrong, I'm in complete agreement, quite the awesome gesture. If Dino ever gave me one of his guitars, that shit would never been played/touched again.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 16, 2012)

Rick said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm in complete agreement, quite the awesome gesture. If Dino ever gave me one of his guitars, that shit would never been played/touched again.



Did not intend to sound that way, but same here , I wish he would do a photo shoot of his current guitars too!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 16, 2012)

Rick said:


> If Dino ever gave me one of his guitars, that shit would never been played/touched again.



Sorry for my confusion  that means you wouldn't play Dino's (well.. it would be yours) guitar?
if that's it... why?


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Did not intend to sound that way, but same here , I wish he would do a photo shoot of his current guitars too!



I know you didn't, all good. 

Not sure if serious, but he told me if I ever made my way out to LA, he'd let me swing by his house and take pics of all of his guitars. 



Sebastian said:


> Sorry for my confusion  that means you wouldn't play Dino's (well.. it would be yours) guitar?
> if that's it... why?



I just wouldn't want to. Maybe as a studio guitar but I'd never play that shit live or at a practice.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 16, 2012)

Rick said:


> I know you didn't, all good.
> 
> Not sure if serious, but he told me if I ever made my way out to LA, he'd let me swing by his house and take pics of all of his guitars.
> 
> ...





That would be pretty awesome dude! I wish I could do that, but then I'd never leave


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks like an RGA to me, but the angle is kinda weird making it hard to tell. I'd love on of Dino's guitars, I almost laid down the cash for the Brujeria white RG7, but it got sold before I could.  I think Dino got it back and gave it to a Hard Rock Cafe or something.


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Looks like an RGA to me, but the angle is kinda weird making it hard to tell. I'd love on of Dino's guitars, I almost laid down the cash for the Brujeria white RG7, but it got sold before I could.  I think Dino got it back and gave it to a Hard Rock Cafe or something.


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 16, 2012)

HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## linchpin (Apr 16, 2012)

OH SHIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 17, 2012)

Rick said:


> I just wouldn't want to. Maybe as a studio guitar but I'd never play that shit live or at a practice.



Thanks, that's cool


----------



## Chiba666 (Apr 17, 2012)

Awsome cant wait for the album


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 19, 2012)

the new drummer

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY Taps MALIGNANCY/SYSTEM DIVIDE Drummer For Upcoming Tour


----------



## Ericbrujo (Apr 19, 2012)

What Happened with Gene Hogland ?


----------



## Djent (Apr 19, 2012)

Byron Stroud leaving + Gene Hoglan leaving = possible SYL reunion?


----------



## anomynous (Apr 20, 2012)

Not happening anytime soon, if ever.......sadly.


----------



## cyb (Apr 20, 2012)

what kind of amp is dino using these days...vetta still?


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 20, 2012)

About the industrialist drummer


> Dino Cazares: No one played on the industrialist it was a drum program on my computer . John Sankey helped me program the beats



Drummers have become Obsolete...


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2012)

Mike Heller is a badass, stoked that he'll be behind the kit.

Also, Dino used the Line 6 HD Pro to record this album.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 20, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> About the industrialist drummer
> 
> 
> Drummers have become Obsolete...


I've said this before: I don't see a problem when i read the words "Programmed" and "Fear Factory" in the same sentence... sounds fitting to me.

I think the 'Digimortal' drums were also programmed... no one made a fuss about back then.

Off topic: Anyone notice how there are very little news when it comes to FF? while everyone displays everything for all to see, there is that old sense of "mystic" where no one knows too much until the time draws near... no video blogs, studio reports etc... keeping people excited at the same time... i think that's pretty cool... these days everyone knows too much too soon.


----------



## cyb (Apr 20, 2012)

Rick said:


> Mike Heller is a badass, stoked that he'll be behind the kit.
> 
> Also, Dino used the Line 6 HD Pro to record this album.



will he be using the pod when playing live too?


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 20, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Off topic: Anyone notice how there are very little news when it comes to FF? while everyone displays everything for all to see, there is that old sense of "mystic" where no one knows too much until the time draws near... no video blogs, studio reports etc... keeping people excited at the same time... i think that's pretty cool... these days everyone knows too much too soon.





You could download Mechanize like what? two and a half months before the release date? 

A part of me thinks it's really cool that you don't know 'much" about The Industrialist and have to wait  
but a part of me (the bigger one haha) wished it was already out now!  

Oh well at least there are only 4 days to the release of Recharger...


----------



## linchpin (Apr 20, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> You could download Mechanize like what? two and a half months before the release date?
> 
> A part of me thinks it's really cool that you don't know 'much" about The Industrialist and have to wait
> but a part of me (the bigger one haha) wished it was already out now!
> ...


4 ENTIRE days.


----------



## Dwellingers (Apr 20, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> About the industrialist drummer
> 
> 
> Drummers have become Obsolete...



Not sure i like this fact ...


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2012)

cyb said:


> will he be using the pod when playing live too?



Don't know, I'll find out in two weeks.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Apr 21, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> That Jose guy is lucky!



Is this the dude from that completely ridiculous video that was making the rounds here a few months back?


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 21, 2012)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Is this the dude from that completely ridiculous video that was making the rounds here a few months back?



Yes, it's him.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 21, 2012)

FEAR FACTORY Interview at Revolver Golden Gods 2012 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection


----------



## linchpin (Apr 23, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/ex-machina-1/recharger:hbang:


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 24, 2012)

linchpin said:


> http://soundcloud.com/ex-machina-1/recharger:hbang:



I don't think you can link that here  not to mention it doesn't work anymore 

and Recharger


----------



## metal_sam14 (Apr 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yz1yebcPmVs#!

Youtube link for new song


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 24, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> Fear Factory - Recharger (New single) - YouTube!
> 
> Youtube link for new song






> This video contains content from Kontor New Media, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.





Oh wait... I don't care


----------



## linchpin (Apr 24, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> I don't think you can link that here


Oh... why's that?


----------



## linchpin (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh and no solo to be heard  really happy about that... i know some won't.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 24, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Oh... why's that?


The song is available for purchase, so I don;t think you can post links to sites where you can listen to it for free.. maybe youtube.. hmm... I don't know...



linchpin said:


> Oh and no solo to be heard  really happy about that... i know some won't.



yes


----------



## petereanima (Apr 24, 2012)

This 1-minute teaser on youtube got me so excited...just to find out the record does not come out before June 1st. :-(


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 24, 2012)

petereanima said:


> This 1-minute teaser on youtube got me so excited...just to find out the record does not come out before June 1st. :-(



Yeah... but at least the recharger single is out today 

And in the US the release date is June 5th .. ha!


----------



## linchpin (Apr 24, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> The song is available for purchase, so I don;t think you can post links to sites where you can listen to it for free.. maybe youtube.. hmm... I don't know...


I see... couldn't really think past to my excitement


----------



## petereanima (Apr 24, 2012)

@Sebastian: Yeah, but that does not help me much unfortunately haha...

I will buy the CD regularely, I have never bought an mp3 and do not intend to change that (mp3s are useless for me), so I can only wait.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 24, 2012)

linchpin said:


> I see... couldn't really think past to my excitement



It's all cool man, it's not like you'll get banned  (I hope  )


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2012)

petereanima said:


> @Sebastian: Yeah, but that does not help me much unfortunately haha...
> 
> I will buy the CD regularely, I have never bought an mp3 and do not intend to change that (mp3s are useless for me), so I can only wait.





I don't see the point of buying a single anyway. I'll just wait until the album comes out.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 24, 2012)

cyb said:


> will he be using the pod when playing live too?



He told me a while ago at an Asesino show, that he was moving away from the Vetta II to a Pod HD Pro Rack and a VHT power amp, the Pod HD sounded good, we'll see what his live setup will be


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 24, 2012)

metal_sam14 said:


> Fear Factory - Recharger (New single) - YouTube!
> 
> Youtube link for new song



This destroys! Loving it! 

Eric


----------



## Chiba666 (Apr 24, 2012)

Great song, just need for iTunes to get the album up for pre-order


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> He told me a while ago at an Asesino show, that he was moving away from the Vetta II to a Pod HD Pro Rack and a VHT power amp, the Pod HD sounded good, we'll see what his live setup will be



Thank god. That Vetta sounded kinda stale to me.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 24, 2012)

"Epic" doesn't give this song ANY justice.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 24, 2012)

Rick said:


> Thank god. That Vetta sounded kinda stale to me.


He was once using the Line6 pod pro rack i believe... do you know what power amp voiced it?
I'm thinking of getting that pod but chances are its gonna have to be with something on a smaller scale than whatever he used.


----------



## Rick (Apr 24, 2012)

linchpin said:


> He was once using the Line6 pod pro rack i believe... do you know what power amp voiced it?
> I'm thinking of getting that pod but chances are its gonna have to be with something on a smaller scale than whatever he used.



A Mesa of some sort. 

I actually met him right before the breakup and took a bunch of gear pics at that show but the camera jammed and the film was unattainable. Worst. Day. Ever.


----------



## cyb (Apr 24, 2012)

looooove the new song


----------



## linchpin (Apr 24, 2012)

Rick said:


> A Mesa of some sort.
> 
> I actually met him right before the breakup and took a bunch of gear pics at that show but the camera jammed and the film was unattainable. Worst. Day. Ever.


if its a mesa then it's most likely to be the 2:90... which costs few organ parts


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 25, 2012)

Cool to hear he's using a Pod HD now. I always wanted to try an original Pod Pro though since Dino and Sybreed used them. 

the new single is fucking awesome. I came twice.


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2012)

linchpin said:


> if its a mesa then it's most likely to be the 2:90... which costs few organ parts



Pretty sure that was it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 25, 2012)

Rick said:


> Thank god. That Vetta sounded kinda stale to me.



Nooooo :C! I love that tone! Dino told me to get in touch with him about it but I don't want to bother him that much lol


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 25, 2012)

Loving the new tune!

Burton is one of my favorite vocalist of all time, really I probably wouldn't listen to Fear Factory at all if it weren't for him.


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 27, 2012)

^ I agree, Burton is unique. Fear Factory would flat out suck without him on the mic.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## linchpin (Apr 27, 2012)

Drums are tight as fuck... i actually prefer this guy to Gene.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 27, 2012)

Loving the new song. Looking forward to hearing the rest of the album.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Sebastian (Apr 28, 2012)

^Awesome!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 28, 2012)

Intersting...


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 28, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> Cool to hear he's using a Pod HD now. I always *wanted to try an original Pod Pro* though since Dino and Sybreed used them.
> 
> the new single is fucking awesome. I came twice.




I have one myself and was partly persuaded to get one because I knew Dino had one and the Meshuggah guys used them for a while. They're awesome units. Worth getting one and putting it through a powerful power amp 



Does any one know when the pre-orders for the album will be available?


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 28, 2012)

I wonder if Christian realises he's not in Fear Factory anymore 

Hopefully he and Raymond have made up with Dino and Burton.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 29, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> I wonder if Christian realises he's not in Fear Factory anymore
> 
> Hopefully he and Raymond have made up with Dino and Burton.



I bet they still get some % of FF... 

also!
BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY: 'The Industrialist' Box Set Unveiled



> will be released in North America on June 5 via Candlelight Records (four days earlier in Europe through AFM Records)





> *(four days earlier in Europe *through AFM Records)





> *(four days earlier in Europe *through AFM Records)




I'm sooo getting the CD Digipack


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 29, 2012)

Hopefully I can afford that limited edition box set. Fingers crossed it's not over £50 but I can't see that happening


----------



## ByDesign (Apr 29, 2012)

linchpin said:


>




I'm up to Linchpin, man.. Fear Factory have always been one of my favourite bands but Burton's clean vocals are and always have been cringeworthy live, such a shame.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 29, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> Hopefully I can afford that limited edition box set. Fingers crossed it's not over £50 but I can't see that happening



Don't know man, but it's 57Euros in Germany 

Amazon.de: fear factory the industrialist


----------



## linchpin (Apr 29, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> Worth getting one and putting it through a powerful power amp


Does it HAVE to be a powerful/expensive power amp? I don't play live but I was hoping in the future to get this with a studio Power amp... so are you saying the more power the better the sound? cuz that would ruin my thoughts of going down that route...


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 29, 2012)

Not at all. I'm playing mine through an old Peavey Classic 120 poweramp. 120 watts, valve and only cost me £150.

"Don't know man, but it's 57Euros in Germany 

Amazon.de: fear factory the industrialist"


SPLOOOOGE!!


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2012)

linchpin said:


>




Adding to my collection. 



Sebastian said:


> Intersting...



Trying to suck up, probably. Sorry dude, you done fucked up. 



maliciousteve said:


> I wonder if Christian realises he's not in Fear Factory anymore
> 
> Hopefully he and Raymond have made up with Dino and Burton.



Nope.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 29, 2012)

^ 

I often hear from my friends FF fans, that they would want Ray and COW back, I'm not really sure about that, of course it would be interesting, but after Mechanize I like where things are going... time will tell...

Sebastian wants to hear Slave Labor live... again


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 30, 2012)

So, I bet all of you know this already, it seems the last song on the limited edition "Landfill" - it's a Pitchshifter song  but Dino will play it on the 8 string


----------



## linchpin (Apr 30, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> ^
> 
> I often hear from my friends FF fans, that they would want Ray and COW back, I'm not really sure about that, of course it would be interesting, but after Mechanize I like where things are going... time will tell...
> 
> Sebastian wants to hear Slave Labor live... again


They'll come back one day... i remember Dino once saying going back to FF would be like going back to an ex who cheated on you... never say never. 

But by then they'll be too old to play Slave Labor


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll give my report after the show tomorrow, they go on at fucking 11:45. 

I won't get home until about 3 then have to go to work at 8:30.


----------



## McKay (May 1, 2012)

COW rejoining on guitars would be the best news ever. Fear Factory with two gutiarists..


----------



## Sebastian (May 1, 2012)

Rick said:


> I'll give my report after the show tomorrow, they go on at fucking 11:45.
> 
> I won't get home until about 3 then have to go to work at 8:30.





And I know that was a different concert (festival in fact), but when I saw FF in 2006, they started to play something like at 2AM haha


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> And I know that was a different concert (festival in fact), but when I saw FF in 2006, they started to play something like at 2AM haha



Jesus Christ.


----------



## Sebastian (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, it was an open air festival, and it was raining hard that day... so the delay was like...3-4 hours I guess...  but still it was really cool


----------



## Sebastian (May 4, 2012)

Rick said:


> I'll give my report after the show tomorrow



 

and http://legacy.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=173511


----------



## Sebastian (May 17, 2012)

Interview: Fear Factory Guitarist Dino Cazares Discusses Making 'The Industrialist,' Lineup Changes and Gear | Guitar World


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 17, 2012)

What's up with Guitar World lately?

*"Me and Burton started Fear Factory in 1999"*


----------



## linchpin (May 17, 2012)

Whatever happened to that report from Rick?


----------



## linchpin (May 17, 2012)

For anyone else who was curious like i was about the length of the songs:

1."The Industrialist" 6:07
2."Recharger" 4:09
3."New Messiah" 4:30
4."God Eater" 5:57
5."Depraved Mind Murder" 4:43
6."Virus of Faith" 4:34
7."Difference Engine" 3:37
8."Dissemble" 4:14
9."Religion is Flawed Because Man is Flawed" 1:52
10."Human Augmentation" 9:00

*Total length:*​*48:45*

Human Augmentation looks like it's gonna be fucking epic...


----------



## Rick (May 17, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> What's up with Guitar World lately?
> 
> *"Me and Burton started Fear Factory in 1999"*



Also, may want to use a different picture since Gene and Byron are no longer with them.



linchpin said:


> Whatever happened to that report from Rick?



I never did it. 

I've been really busy and just haven't had time. They played, I think, 14 songs, Dino used his Demanufacture Ibanez 7 tuned to B, a 7 tuned to A, and his bluish/greenish/bluish 8 tuned to F# standard into a Vetta II direct into the PA. There were no cabs on stage, it looked really weird to see basically nothing but the guys and the drumkit up on a riser there. Hung out with Dino for about 30 minutes after the set. Check this, there was talks of a FF/Devin Townsend/Meshuggah tour in the US but Meshuggah backed out because they didn't want to be on the road too much. No word if FF will still tour with Mr. Townsend. They'll be on the road for basically the rest of the year in the US, Europe, and Australia. Finally met Burton, had been waiting to meet him for a very long time. Pics of me with Dino, me with Burton, and JBroll (doesn't really post here anymore) with Burton and Dino.


----------



## linchpin (May 17, 2012)

Rick said:


> No word if FF will still tour with Mr. Townsend.


Burt just confirmed that in an interview few days ago... let me see if i can find it again...

Here it is  @3:50


----------



## Sebastian (May 18, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Burt just confirmed that in an interview few days ago... let me see if i can find it again...


----------



## Sebastian (May 20, 2012)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY: Audio Samples Of Entire 'The Industrialist' Album


----------



## Chiba666 (May 20, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY: Audio Samples Of Entire 'The Industrialist' Album



Sample soudn good, really looking forward to the release


----------



## linchpin (May 20, 2012)

Virus of Faith


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 20, 2012)

Landfill is going to be fucking. Brutal.


----------



## Sebastian (May 20, 2012)

ROCKET Interviews DINO CAZARES of FEAR FACTORY (AUDIO) | The Metal Den


----------



## linchpin (May 20, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> ROCKET Interviews DINO CAZARES of FEAR FACTORY (AUDIO) | The Metal Den


LOL well that was a bit awkward...


----------



## Sebastian (May 22, 2012)

linchpin said:


> LOL well that was a bit awkward...



yeah...


and a new Dino interview 
Dino Cazares: Fear Factory And The Industrial Revolution | Seymour Duncan Blog


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> ROCKET Interviews DINO CAZARES of FEAR FACTORY (AUDIO) | The Metal Den



Jesus, I want to punch this guy in the face. 

LET DINO TALK, STOP TALKING OVER HIM, YOU FUCKING IDIOT.

He actually met Dino pretty close to the time that I met him, kinda funny. Still want to punch him in the balls. He needs to take interviewing lessons from me.


----------



## kn1feparty (May 22, 2012)

great_kthulu said:


> not gona lie, i'm not a huge fear factory fan, but I get the feeling they come across great live. Also, I am very interested in hearing a concept album from them, somehow it makes sense to me.



I've seen them a couple times, the last time when they were touring for Digimortal, and they were extremely tight. Overall one of the best live shows I've seen, but I've always been a big fan of Dino.


----------



## Sebastian (May 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> He needs to take interviewing lessons from me.



 I sure did


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> I sure did



I learned very quickly that if you don't act like a fanboi, you may actually make yourself a friend because these guys get tired of dealing with fanbois all the time. Plus, you'll look more professional if you interview them later on.


----------



## Sebastian (May 23, 2012)

^ That's right! 



-"*Cazares* ... is that how you say it?"
-"yeah, yeah exactly"



Well at first I really didn't know how to properly pronounce "DeVries" so after Matt joined FF.... I had to look for interviews where they actually say his name


----------



## linchpin (May 23, 2012)

The reviews are coming in thick and fast.. lots of high ratings all-round.


----------



## linchpin (May 23, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> ^ That's right!



Did he say he dropped his shorts??????


----------



## linchpin (May 25, 2012)

New samples... longer: hmvdigital UK - The Industrialist by Fear Factory

Found it amusing how HMV just lumps Fear Factory as 'Rock'... once again shows how anti-metal the UK is.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (May 27, 2012)

The samples sound very good. Reminds me of the Obsolete album. A couple of riff sound kinda Asesino-ish, this is the dino I like.


----------



## linchpin (May 27, 2012)

Awkward as fuck


----------



## Sebastian (May 28, 2012)

Man, I can't wait till friday.... 4 days


----------



## linchpin (May 28, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Man, I can't wait till friday.... 4 days


I'm HEAVILY contemplating of getting the boxset edition...£58... there's only 1000 of them apparently...


----------



## Chiba666 (May 28, 2012)

I wasn't goign to pick i tup, but ordered it a few days ago. Sohuld be here on Sat, yay


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (May 28, 2012)

check out this review:

Metal Monday Volume 72 (5.28.12) | Popblerd!!


----------



## Sebastian (May 29, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> check out this review:
> 
> Metal Monday Volume 72 (5.28.12) | Popblerd!!



I never read reviews  especially in music I "hate" when someone tells you what is "good" and what is not


----------



## linchpin (May 29, 2012)

Been reading the reviews... annoying thing is, they are ALL complaining about the last two track because it's not music... COMPLETELY forgetting it's related to the bloody story!!


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (May 29, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> I never read reviews  especially in music I "hate" when someone tells you what is "good" and what is not


 

yeah cause if the reviewers like it doesnt mean you are gonna like it, but I read them when the album is not out yet to get info on how the songs sound and stuff


----------



## linchpin (May 30, 2012)

Wow... Burt said they might play tracks from Archetype and Transgression 

http://soundcloud.com/kssuloudrock2/fear-factory-interview

@29:30 onwards


Last track is an extended play of The Industrialist... good god that sounds badass @34:00


----------



## Sebastian (May 30, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Wow... Burt said they might play tracks from *Archetype*



Slave Labor


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 30, 2012)




----------



## ZXIIIT (May 30, 2012)

What did they use for drums? SD 2.0? it sounds awesome.


----------



## Sebastian (May 30, 2012)

The drums indeed sound awesome!


----------



## Sebastian (May 30, 2012)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY: 'The Industrialist' Visual Preview

song New Messiah available for streaming


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 30, 2012)

so good... :wink:


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 1, 2012)

3 days ago 






And since the album is out today in Europe I suggest everyone to pick it up!

It's more brutal, and it's faster than Mechanize with a lot of Industrial samples or whatever you can call it... 
It's just a bad ass concept album. Truly Amazing!


----------



## Maggai (Jun 1, 2012)

I have preordered the album, so I hope it'll arrive soon. I've listened to it on Wimp, which is basically the norwegian version of Spotify. And it basically sounds like more Fear Factory imo, but I haven't heard all the songs yet, and just listened once. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazon.de shipped my special edition yesterday so chances are tomorrow.


It's gonna be a good weekend.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 1, 2012)

I bought my pre-order Digipak from Amazon with 1st class delivery, estimated arrival "8th June", bollocks! I could of just bought it from HMV on the 5th


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 1, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> I bought my pre-order Digipak from Amazon with 1st class delivery, estimated arrival "8th June", bollocks! I could of just bought it from HMV on the *5th*



You're from the UK? if yes, it's out June 1st (today) not 5th


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 1, 2012)

Good old DHL man just dropped off my special edition, Just gotot put it on the ipad and go walk the dog. Let the weekend begin.

First 5 tracks in and boy am I impressed. Fear Factory is alive and well, fanboy status is on the rise.


----------



## Maggai (Jun 3, 2012)

Which version includes the story Burton wrote? He said in an interview that there would be a digi book version that included the story.

The closest i found was the digipack, but that does not include the story. Any of you get a version with the story?



After listening to the album a few times, I really like it. Definitely grown on me a lot.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 3, 2012)

No story with the special edition


----------



## linchpin (Jun 4, 2012)

Timelessness 2

Japanese Release Of Fear Factory&#8217;s &#8220;The Industrialist&#8221; To Feature Special Bonus Track | Theprp.com &#8211; Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 4, 2012)

May have to get hold if the Japanese release now.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 4, 2012)

Chiba666 said:


> May have to get hold if the Japanese release now.


£23 on ebay from Tokyo.

I still don't actually have it because i'm confused about which version the story and sketch stuff come with...


----------



## linchpin (Jun 4, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Slave Labor


LOL love how you completely took out Transgression from my quote... album has some awesome stuff... i wanna see Moment of Impact and Contagion.


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Timelessness 2
> 
> Japanese Release Of Fear Factorys The Industrialist To Feature Special Bonus Track | Theprp.com  Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More



Yes, please.


----------



## xCaptainx (Jun 4, 2012)

Now to find out the Line 6 HD Pro patch Dino used! haha.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 4, 2012)

xCaptainx said:


> Now to find out the Line 6 HD Pro patch Dino used! haha.


Dude, if i was lucky to own one of those babies, i would create my own personal tone of doom!!


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 5, 2012)

Just went and bought this from the store. I gave a couple of songs a good blast in the car and it's sounding awesome. Going by the first 2 tracks I'd say it's definitely up there with Demanufacture as one of my favourite albums


----------



## Maggai (Jun 5, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Timelessness 2
> 
> Japanese Release Of Fear Factorys The Industrialist To Feature Special Bonus Track | Theprp.com  Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More




Cool! I saw that Timelessness 2 was mentioned in the booklet, but no where else. Looking forward to hearing this.

Also, the digibook that includes the story is available here:

Fear Factory The Industrialist Special Edition CD 2012 Bonus Tracks Digibook NEW 803341362383 | eBay


This is the only place I've found it. Strange that they make the version that includes the story so hard to find, when it's a concept album. You'd think the story would be a pretty important aspect of the album, no?


----------



## linchpin (Jun 6, 2012)

Maggai said:


> This is the only place I've found it. Strange that they make the version that includes the story so hard to find, when it's a concept album. You'd think the story would be a pretty important aspect of the album, no?


They did say they will post the whole thing on their website soon


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2012)

Maggai said:


> Cool! I saw that Timelessness 2 was mentioned in the booklet, but no where else. Looking forward to hearing this.
> 
> Also, the digibook that includes the story is available here:
> 
> ...



Must acquire.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 6, 2012)

Must buy even though I have the special edition, not to mention the vinyl may be ordered


----------



## linchpin (Jun 6, 2012)

I only just realised how hard it is to find those digibook, especially in the UK... and most places are labeling it "special edition" without further detail as to which EXACT version it is... very confusing.

Cheers Maggai.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 6, 2012)

Just orederd the cd from the US. That means both special editions are mine. ll leave the vinyl as I have to leave the wife something to get me for my bday.


----------



## Jason2112 (Jun 6, 2012)

Been listening to it all day today at work, I dig it much more than Mechanize. In fact I'll put it on par with Obsolete (second to Demanufacture) . The drums in some spots sound like a computer but Dino's tone is incredible! And yeah, I get the complaints about the tracks with no music.... you get into this groove with the album and then the next track is just ambient noise. Oh well it still kicks ass


----------



## Maggai (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah I ordered the Digibook from that ebay link myself. Really looking forward to it.

I really like the album, I think the songs are really strong. The hihat sound kinda annoys me, but I can deal with that. I wish they had an epic "mellow" closer song like they used to instead of the two ambient tracks. And why are they two separate tracks? I guess because they are supposed to be two different parts in the story. But it feels a little bit like they want it to seem like there's 10 songs, but really there's only 8.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 6, 2012)

Jason2112 said:


> you get into this groove with the album and then the next track is just ambient noise. Oh well it still kicks ass


It's not just ambient noises, the whole thing is a concept album... there is a reason for that.


----------



## Jason2112 (Jun 6, 2012)

linchpin said:


> It's not just ambient noises, the whole thing is a concept album... there is a reason for that.



It's still ambient noise regardless of the story behind it.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 6, 2012)

Its a pity they choose to put the ambient/instrumental/production interludes BOTH and the end of the album, they would have paced it much better.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 7, 2012)

I kinda like he ending, but then, there is always space for ambient pieces.

Just waiting for the euro tour dates with Devin, thats going to be epic. Just hope they don't play to far away from me. Might be hard to get a leave pass with a 2/3 month old in the house.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 7, 2012)

Jason2112 said:


> It's still ambient noise regardless of the story behind it.


That's the thing, it can't be disregarded, the story takes precedence over whatever music we all wish there was in its place. I don't have the Digibook yet so I do not know what is going on in those "scenes" but if I had to guess, I'd say something terrible is happening to The Industrialist.
I did read somewhere that they did record/write mote tracks but didn't include them as they did not fit in so we could have easily had two more tracks but didn't suit the events of the concept.
I'm pretty sure they'll save them for the next album


----------



## Dudley (Jun 7, 2012)

Really enjoying the new album, the production is ace and it definitely seems like the heaviest record FF have done in a while.

Really bummed out to hear that there's a digibook version as well as the digipack that I bought. Before the release of the album there was only talk of 3 versions (jewel case, digi with 2 bonus tracks and the mask) so I thought with it having the extra 2 tracks the UK digi version would also have the story but sadly not the case. As an old-school fan I was beyond excited for a story and sketches in the booklet etc, now seems like I'll have to double-dip and buy it again


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 7, 2012)

As much as I having to buy the album again annoys me slighly, Ive got Demanufacture twice and the same with Archetype. Chances are I wil pick the vinyl up as well.
Not to mention I like to support the bands I like and if picking up another cd for an extra track I can live with that.

Wikipedia has Timelessness 2 as an acoustic version of Timelessness.

Not to mention a good bit of info on the releases.

*Editions*

There are four different editions available: a regular jewel case with 10 tracks, a digi-book avaible in North America containing two bonus tracks and the whole concept as written by Burton C. Bell included in the booklet. There is also two edition exclusive in Europe, the first being a regular digipak with two bonus tracks and the second being a limited fan box containing a stand-alone mask with the digipak and a certificate. For reasons unknown the story is ommited from the european releases.
The japanese edition comes with an acoustic version of Timelessness from Obsolete, dubbed Timelessness II.


----------



## Maggai (Jun 7, 2012)

It's a little bit annoying that they split the release into so many different versions and for different countries. Like why don't we have the digibook in europe? and why don't you get the statue thing in the U.S.? We can get it from online stores of course, but the shipping gets significantly more expensive.

I remember when they released Archetype, they had two different dvd's with the album, one with tour fotage and one with studio footage and interviews I think. and I spent a reaaaally long time trying to find the second dvd version. It was a pain in the ass because the album didn't state what dvd it came with if I remember correctly. I got it by asking a bunch of people that was selling it on ebay what dvd it came with.

When I finally got it, the dvd was pretty disappoint anyway. So yay.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 7, 2012)

It's not the best is it. The DVD I've got that came with Archetype has the Aussie tour stuff on it. The beginning has a basic photo shoot in Canada. Best bit is Byron 'Hmm Smokies' as hes cookign bacon.

Ive suddenly found an urge to track down promo copies adn other bits to add to my FF collection. Fanboy status is achieved I think


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2012)

Got me some extra cash and ordered the deluxe edition. I now await it's arrival.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 7, 2012)

Chiba666 said:


> It's not the best is it. The DVD I've got that came with Archetype has the Aussie tour stuff on it. The beginning has a basic photo shoot in Canada. Best bit is Byron 'Hmm Smokies' as hes cookign bacon.
> 
> Ive suddenly found an urge to track down promo copies adn other bits to add to my FF collection. Fanboy status is achieved I think



Hmm...  pics of your collection??


----------



## linchpin (Jun 7, 2012)

This massive clusterfuck regarding the versions has something to do with being on different labels across the pond... we get the statue, you get the book.... and i want both


----------



## EdgeC (Jun 7, 2012)

Can't say the new album is thrilling me at the moment. Just feels a little forced. Production is great but Mechanize had this agression/passion (maybe coming from Dino rejoining) that was really evident. The Industrialist just doesn't have that.

I love Fear Factory and had high hopes after Mechanize. I've got in on reapeat in the hope that something will click. Maybe I need to see them live again. That always seems to help.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 7, 2012)

At first this cd was just ok to me, but as with a lot of music, I find I have to really give a lot of play throughs to give a proper say. The Industrialist has certainly grown on me after many listens, slower so than Mechanize, but that was fueled by massive reunion hype for Dino and Bell and adding Gene Hoglan.

I can't put my finger on why, I mean it's certainly nothing new from them. I guess one big thing they will always have going for them is I love their style, and they are the only band I listen to in this genre. I love trying to visualize their "concepts" while piecing together a larger picture. I hope to see some awesome videos for this album.

Get this shit


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 8, 2012)

I thought Mechanize sucked to be honest. This one is much better than the last two albums IMO.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Hmm...  pics of your collection??


 
I will see if I can get some pics done it's not huge but then I havnt really bothered to go full bore. Got 4 things in the post.

US digibook of the Industrialist.
Digimortal promo cd (Cardboard Sleeve).
SOANM/FITMK 2 cd version, the reissue that they did
12x12 digimortal shop display thing.

Think so far it stands at about 23 cds if you include the AOW ep and album.

With a few extra bits and pieces.


----------



## Jason2112 (Jun 8, 2012)

linchpin said:


> That's the thing, it can't be disregarded, the story takes precedence over whatever music we all wish there was in its place.



Yeah I get what you're saying, and that's all fine for you, but when I listen to a disc I want to listen to music. If I want to listen to a story I'll download an audio book.


----------



## ByDesign (Jun 8, 2012)

The last track is a highlight for me. It sounds like a machine (the industrialist?) dying. Real moody. I've always loved FF's ambient outros


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 8, 2012)

Forgot got the Messiah Game with CD as well as the first GZR album.

Also got Demanufacture/ Remanufacture 2 disc on order as well as the Live on Sunset Strip live ep.

Really should stop now.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, got mine today from Hot Topic. Was the special edition (Apparently $3 off online) with the 2 bonus tracks and the Digibook. 

EDIT: So far, I'm really, REALLY liking it. It has the heaviness of Obsolete and Demanufacture, the melody of Digimortal.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 12, 2012)

So Im stuck on the tracks "Depraved Mind Murderer" and "Virus Of Faith" best tracks on the album, Depraved might be an all time favorite now, its so good.

But the rest of the album? a little meh actually.

I do not think its quite as aggressive as Mechanize, but has more of the industrial elements of more "classic" Fear Factory that I do enjoy.
Maybe a few more listens will have me liking some more tracks.

Though I've massive FF binge now.


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2012)

EdgeC said:


> Can't say the new album is thrilling me at the moment. Just feels a little forced. Production is great but Mechanize had this agression/passion (maybe coming from Dino rejoining) that was really evident. The Industrialist just doesn't have that.
> 
> I love Fear Factory and had high hopes after Mechanize. I've got in on reapeat in the hope that something will click. Maybe I need to see them live again. That always seems to help.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 12, 2012)

Anybody wanna bet Christian and Raymond will return for the next album? It's very possible... just a hunch


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think that ship sailed off of the edge of the world a fair few years ago.

But Burt and Dino please feel free to prove me wrong


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 13, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Anybody wanna bet Christian and Raymond will return for the next album? It's very possible... just a hunch



dude, do you know the situation that caused that mess?
i dont think they'll ever get back together


----------



## DLG (Jun 13, 2012)

these guys are out of ideas and have pretty much nothing to say anymore. the worst thing is that you can't even enjoy them live, burton is wretched. 

didn't even make it through the new album.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 13, 2012)

DLG said:


> these guys are out of ideas and have pretty much nothing to say anymore. the worst thing is that you can't even enjoy them live, burton is wretched.
> 
> didn't even make it through the new album.



you seriously didnt like it that much?


----------



## DLG (Jun 13, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> you seriously didnt like it that much?



man I love demanufacture as much as the next guy, listening to this it just sounds like I've heard it all before. everything sounds rehashed to me. the same exact riffs, except now with superior drummer samples and much weaker vocal hooks. nothing grabbed me at all.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 13, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> dude, do you know the situation that caused that mess?
> i dont think they'll ever get back together


Never say never about anything musical, I remember Dino saying going back to FF would be like going back to an ex that cheated on him... and look what happened... I believe it starts with communication... Burt met Dino in that fateful Ministry gig before really patching things up... all it take is one camp to open communication and for the other to listen but I'm not complaining here, I'm more than happy that a version of FF exists to keep me wanting to stay on this particular planet.


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Anybody wanna bet Christian and Raymond will return for the next album? It's very possible... just a hunch



I'll take that bet that they don't. 



ShadowFactoryX said:


> dude, do you know the situation that caused that mess?
> i dont think they'll ever get back together



I do but I'm pretty sure I'm not allowed to talk about it.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 13, 2012)

Rick said:


> I do but I'm pretty sure I'm not allowed to talk about it.



haha why not?
it was definitely an "awkward" situation at best


----------



## linchpin (Jun 14, 2012)

Rick said:


> I do but I'm pretty sure I'm not allowed to talk about it.


If you're referring to the whole "Christy fiasco" I thought it was already public.............. unless it's something else  but I don't find private matters of musicians quite uninteresting... I'm not that kind of fan


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2012)

linchpin said:


> If you're referring to the whole "Christy fiasco" I thought it was already public.............. unless it's something else  but I don't find private matters of musicians quite uninteresting... I'm not that kind of fan



Yeah, that was it. I didn't know it was "public" already. Oh well.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 14, 2012)

haha ohh yeah its definitely public, it was before mechanize came out


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 14, 2012)

DLG said:


> man I love demanufacture as much as the next guy, listening to this it just sounds like I've heard it all before. everything sounds rehashed to me. the same exact riffs, except now with superior drummer samples and much weaker vocal hooks. nothing grabbed me at all.



After listenin a few times, I gotta agree w/ this guy. Its not even that anything is particularly bad, cuz for most of the cd it sounds more like Demanufacture era FF than anything they've done in a while. Maybe I just haven't been in the right mood for it yet, and in a couple months I'll feel compelled to listen, but I doubt it.


----------



## wizbit81 (Jun 14, 2012)

saw them last week, utter turd sadly. I remember when they were good!! I even had a Demanufacture tie-dye top, it was awesome!!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 15, 2012)

The one thing this new album has made me do is go back and listen to all their older stuff (not that I don't already as they're in my top 5 bands of all time...).

The new album has some good parts and killer riffs but it I feel like it was lacking the cohesiveness of their classic records or even Mechanize.  There are some bad ass riffs and some sweet hooks in the first half of the album but then in my opinion some of the other songs just don't grab me very much. Like mentioned above it sounds rehashed or just forced maybe, rushed? Not to mention the kick is too overtop IMO and dominates the mix, also maybe the high end... 

The music is growing on me and I will probably love the songs live when they come back to LA this summer. I've heard the new performances are very tight with the new drummer and Matt on bass, so I'm stoked for that. Not to mention I have never seen FF with Dino, only twice with COW when they were promoting Transgression, and let me tell you, both times were killer. ESPECIALLY the second show I saw from the last tour they did with Decapitated, Hypocrisy, and Suffocation. Holy shit, I've probably mentioned this in other FF threads before, but it was one of the best shows of my life. I had only heard of Decapitated and they blew me away and Suffocation was one of the most crushing brutal bands I'd ever heard by then (November 2006, just finished high school). Not to mention, FF put on an amazing set! the crowd was chanting for an encore for 5 minutes but they never came... they opened with SOANM and even played songs like God Raped Souls and Self-Immolation! They played songs off Demanufacture, Obsolete, and even one or two off Digimortal! Plus Archetype and Transgression. I think they played 1.5 hours or more! I got out at 1:15 am and the damn bus line stopped running in Hollywood at this time and I had to pay $15 to get back to school by cab!  


With all this said, I'll probably buy a shirt and wait to buy the CD when they roll through because I like to have real copies 

Also; fuck the haters, but DIGIMORTAL is one of my favorite records. Some killer songs and riffs, good hooks and bad assery. Sure call it nu-metal or whatever, but I think it fit the FF vibe and expanded on the Obsolete songs that had that. 

I mean check out this interview... 



I have never seen this before and it's funny / ironic to see how they were getting along or said they were during the recording process. They said it was the fastest they've ever done it and had so much material from all members of the band to make the songs. I miss that and now as much as I love the brains behind current FF (Burton & Dino), I hope that one day they can reconcile with Christian and Raymond; they don't have to reform with them but I just want closure b/w them bcuz I think they had something special 10-20 years ago...    


Edit: and now I'm gassing for an Ibby 7 or COW gain :[


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 15, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> The one thing this new album has made me do is go back and listen to all their older stuff (not that I don't already as they're in my top 5 bands of all time...).
> 
> The new album has some good parts and killer riffs but it I feel like it was lacking the cohesiveness of their classic records or even Mechanize.  There are some bad ass riffs and some sweet hooks in the first half of the album but then in my opinion some of the other songs just don't grab me very much. Like mentioned above it sounds rehashed or just forced maybe, rushed? Not to mention the kick is too overtop IMO and dominates the mix, also maybe the high end...
> 
> ...



dude i've been doing the same, FF all week long

the kick is definitely wayy to loud in the mix, but i think you nailed it by saying its not cohesive, i mean i get the return to the industrial samples, which is cool, but idk if they spent too much time focusing on that over the actual songs

and digimortal definitely has some good songs. if linchpin isnt a classic ff track then idk what is


----------



## Maggai (Jun 15, 2012)

Totally agree about the kickdrum. When it kicks (pun intended...) in after the intro to The industrialist with the kick drum pattern, it sounds way too clicky imo. I also think the hihat sounds very squishy and annoying.

I really miss that they were a "real" band. Haven't seen that Digimortal video in a while, and I miss those days. I really like Digimortal. The only song that sucks is Back the fuck up. That should have been a b-side or something. The rest of the album is really solid and has several of my favorite FF tracks.

The Industrialist has some really good songs, and some ok songs. Nothing bad, but I think Mechanize was better.


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2012)

I love(d) Digimortal, such a good album.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 15, 2012)

As much as I love the whole catalog from FF, SOANM is still hands down without a doubt my favorite.

I'd also like to point out that the production of that album, for 1992, was phenomenal.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah the album is growing on me but I still think it lacks that cohesiveness of a thoroughly solid album; I think this may have to do with having no drummer for the writing / recording process. Sure the drums mimic the riffs most of the time but you have to admit how much an affect drums have played in FF, with and without Herrera. 

And Back the Fuck up is awesome hahahaha!


----------



## Shask (Jun 15, 2012)

I obviously love Digimortal as well


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 16, 2012)

I also love Digimortal


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 16, 2012)

Digimortal is a quality album. Saw FF for the first time on that tour, great show.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 16, 2012)

Gonna have to show my respect for Digimortal, too. Linchpin was the song that introduced me to the band and What Will Become was the first song I learned on a 7. 

Plus, it shows what the first POD was capable of.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice to see the love for Digimortal.... warms my circuit board


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 17, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Nice to see the love for Digimortal.... warms my circuit board





I have to say my fav tracks from that album are Damaged and Dead Man Walking


----------



## Maggai (Jun 17, 2012)

Byte block is my personal favorite. Something about that song is just soo good.


----------



## MaxStatic (Jun 17, 2012)

To each their own. I'm LOVING the new album! 

Reminds me of late 90's FF which was my fav times. Hints of Demanufature due to the drum tones, riffage ala Obsolete and Digimortal and Burton is hitting it up much in the same vien as Obsolete and Digimortal.

Though the _feel_ is the same, I find that comforting as the material is all new so for me, it doesn't feel stale, forced, old, dated, or the other random critisims I've seen here. Just feels like a new album from a band I grew up with. 

If it ain't your thing that's cool but I for one am really enjoying it and am glad that Dino is back and they haven't changed their formula.


----------



## I Voyager (Jun 17, 2012)

Listened to some of the new album. It's good, but not nearly as "holy shit, this is fucking awesome" as Mechanize is.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 18, 2012)

Mechanize sucks. Its the worst Fear Factory album by far.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 18, 2012)

all this talk about digimortal made me remember that they made that one album...


you know...


transgression 

boy was that album a wreck, it had a few very minor parts thats were enjoyable. (i actually had contagion stuck in my head this week)
but the bonus tracks seemed to be the best. "My Grave" and "Empire"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> "My Grave"



Huh... I thought I was the only one that liked that song...


----------



## linchpin (Jun 18, 2012)

Don't forget Moment of Impact...


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 18, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Huh... I thought I was the only one that liked that song...



heck no man! i love playing that song on drums, what a blast
plus it had the nifty industrial kinda chorus to it



linchpin said:


> Don't forget Moment of Impact...


nah, i'd rather forget that one


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 18, 2012)

My Grave is ok, but Empire...cmon thats one of the worst songs they ever made.

And Transgression atleast had 3 good songs, the first two of the album and moment of impact (I like how christian included tapping into the main riff)


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Mechanize sucks. Its the worst Fear Factory album by far.



I'd say Archetype and Transgression easily surpass Mechanize in suckitude. But, to each his own.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 18, 2012)

Rick said:


> I'd say Archetype and Transgression easily surpass Mechanize in suckitude. But, to each his own.


Not a fan of COW eh?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 18, 2012)

i actually really enjoyed archetype

in order of favoritedness:

SOANM
Obselete
Concrete
Demanufacture
Archetype
Mechanize
Digimortal / Industrialist (I'd say they're tied)
Hatefiles 
Transgression


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 18, 2012)

I really disliked Transgression as well, but I like everything else in FF's catalog. Archetype wasn't too bad and I still LOVE playing through Cyberwaste. Tasty riffage in that one!

Eric


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Not a fan of COW eh?



There are definitely songs on Archetype I really liked but Transgression (IMO) was a steaming pile of cow shit. 


See what I did there?


----------



## Maggai (Jun 18, 2012)

My grave is a great song, I really love that song. I can't believe it wasn't on Transgression. What the hell was going on with that record? The whole thing seemed like a trainwreck. Cow said the label didn't give them enough time to finish all the songs, so they had to use the cover songs as regular tracks.

And the album sounds terrible.

There are some good songs, but mostly it's very forgettable. I like Contagion, 540 000 whatever the fuck and Transgression and of course My Grave.




Another cool song is Terminate from Hatefiles, that song is kinda different for FF, but I really like it.


----------



## Xarn (Jun 18, 2012)

I thought Mechanize was absolute kick ass!

If I made a list of my favourite albums in an order it would be;

1. Demanufacture 
2. Obsolete
3. Digimortal
4. Mechanize 
5. The Industrialist
6. SOANM
7. Archetype
8. Transgression

Demanufacture & Obsolete, seriously, been listening to these albums for ~13 years. NON STOP. I was 15 when a friend showed me Demanufacture and that was (at the time) the heaviest stuff I ever heard. Bought Obsolete immediately and I remember just listening to that CD 24/7 pretty much. Listening from beginning to end while reading the story in the booklet, best album ever, really.

Digimortal, MOST UNDERRATED ALBUM EVER. Fuck I loved this album when it came out. Lots of kickass tracks. I'm lucky I was still pretty young and heavily into Nu metal at the time. Really helped in appreciating this record. Production, songs, tone. It's all in there.

Mechanize & The Industrialist feels more modern sounding, but honestly I like good production, Mechanize got some really kick ass tracks that I've been digging ever since the release. Christploitation, Mechanize, Industrial Discipline, Final Exit, Powershifter. I mean, the list goes on. Great album tbh. 

Same with The Industrialist, feels a little more electronic/industrial compared to Mechanize which was more straight to the point brutality. I like this one just as much.

SOANM is a classic, listened to that CD alot around the same time as Demanufacture & Obsolete. Scapegoat, Scumgrief, Martyr, Self Immolation etc were the first songs I learned on guitar.

Archetype was pretty good as well! It's really hard to make a list of these albums, I mean the only CD I never bothered with was Transgression, bought it on release but only two tracks really stood out.


----------



## I Voyager (Jun 18, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Mechanize sucks. Its the worst Fear Factory album by far.



You're crazy. If anything, I think it might be my favorite haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Not a fan of COW eh?



While I'm not a fan of a lot of his songs (I only like 3-4 songs from his guitar work), I love his taste in guitars.







...Dammit, ANOTHER guitar to add to the list...


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 19, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> You're crazy. If anything, I think it might be my favorite haha.


 

Then you must love Divine Heresy. Bleed the fifth is also better than Mechanize, so is everything by Asesino.


----------



## primitiverebelworld (Jun 19, 2012)

Mechanize is my new favorite(killer songs and I too love their best production since everything) and guess what? We shall see them this Thursday!

Holy circlepit there will be...


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 19, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Mechanize sucks. Its the worst Fear Factory album by far.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 19, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> While I'm not a fan of a lot of his songs (I only like 3-4 songs from his guitar work), I love his taste in guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't even find a pre-owned of this in the UK... what I would do to have one...


----------



## linchpin (Jun 19, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Mechanize sucks. Its the worst Fear Factory album by far.


It pretty much single-handedly re-ignited the fire in them which now burns brightly... especially coming straight off after Transgression which didn't go down well at all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 19, 2012)

linchpin said:


> I can't even find a pre-owned of this in the UK... what I would do to have one...



Import? 

Or get a luthier to build one to similar specs.


----------



## I Voyager (Jun 19, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Then you must love Divine Heresy. Bleed the fifth is also better than Mechanize, so is everything by Asesino.



Eh, they would be better without the clean vocals, from what I remember at least. 

I simply don't understand how a FF fan would not like Mechanize. It pretty much takes everything that is great about their earlier material and amplifies it 10x thanks to SYL's rhythm section. It sounds like a truly evolved band.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't think that many of the silverbursts came into the UK.

I pickied up a black 6 string and those were ok to find, not easy but not impossible.

Cracking guitar, my main pracitce and gigging guitar back in the days I played in bands.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm really considering getting a COW as my next 7. But with the new Ibanez 25th's coming out soon... I might wait. A pink RG for $400 is too hard to pass up!


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 22, 2012)

Slightly belated but I did promise a few of you my small FF cd collection.

I forgot to take pictures of the 'The Industrialst'special edition thingy and my signed set list from the obsolete tour oh and the afore mentioned COW 6 string in black.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 22, 2012)

I really want to hear "Timelessness 2"


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 22, 2012)

Chiba666 said:


> Slightly belated but I did promise a few of you my small FF cd collection.



dude whats that crazy version of mechanize? never seen that before


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 22, 2012)

Think it was the UK special edition with Crash Test on it as well as online stuff, screen savers that sort of thing.. The middle of the cover opens up and the cd has to ejected from the case with a little lever.


----------



## linchpin (Jun 22, 2012)

Chiba666 said:


> Slightly belated but I did promise a few of you my small FF cd collection.
> 
> I forgot to take pictures of the 'The Industrialst'special edition thingy and my signed set list from the obsolete tour oh and the afore mentioned COW 6 string in black.


Great collection man, miles ahead of me... you're missing the Obsolete version without "Cars"... took me ages to find it, not worth a lot but it's a great addition if you have a collection


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 22, 2012)

Never knew they did a version without cars.

Missing as well are the standard Demanufacture and Obsolete cds, can't find em. Slightly annoyed as they are both from release days.

Also forgot the Digimortal shop display, it's just a LP sized album cover.

So the list is:

AOTW - Iconoclast.
AOTW - Numinosum.
FF- Concrete
FF- SOANM
FF - Fear is the Mindkiller.
FF - SOANM/Fear reissue
FF - Demanufacture Digipack
FF - Demanufacture/remanufacture reissue
FF - Dog Day Sunrise single
FF - Remaunfacture
FF - Burn single
FF - Obsolete - Digipack.
FF - Evolution promo cd
FF - Resurection single
FF - Cars Single
FF - Digimortal Digipack.
FF - Digimortal cardboard promo
FF - Linchpin single
FF - Lincpin Aussie edition EP
FF - Hatefiles
FF - Archetype Standard CD
FF - Archetype Digipack with Aussie tour DVD.
FF - Bite the Hand that Bleeds single
FF - Live on Sunset Strip
FF - Transgression
FF - Mechanise
FF - The Inustrialist Euro special edition (Mask)
FF - The Industrialist Us Digi book
City of Fire - City of Fire
GZR - Plastic Planet
FF - Digital Connectivity.
Messiah PC video game with FF CD, which was used in game.

Thats it, that's all. Not a big collection. Not as big as some of the In Flames fans from their Fanclub. Some of those guys are mental.

World Collections - The Complete In Flames Discography

Those guys are mental, much respect though


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 22, 2012)

You have a very nice collection!


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 22, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> You have a very nice collection!




Thanks mate. It's not hugh but I'm happy with it. Next thing is to try and meet the guys at a show and gets some of it signed.

Not to mention show them my FF tat. Looks abit different than that as all the background is done.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 22, 2012)

Chiba666 said:


> Thanks mate. It's not hugh but I'm happy with it. Next thing is to try and meet the guys at a show and gets some of it signed.
> 
> Not to mention show them my FF tat. Looks abit different than that as all the background is done.



Man, that's a nice tat!
I bet you were you able to see FF a couple times  I hope you'll meet them some day


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 22, 2012)

Only seen them twice, Digimortal and Archetype tours


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 22, 2012)

I dont have a huge collection but I do have a poster signed by Burton, COW, Byron and Raymond and stickers and misc stuff cause I used to be in a FF street team.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 23, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> I dont have a huge collection but I do have a poster signed by Burton, COW, Byron and Raymond and stickers and misc stuff cause I used to be in a FF street team.



That's pretty cool!  pics?


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> That's pretty cool!  pics?




Agree, pics please


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 25, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## dan0151 (Jun 25, 2012)

I meet Burton back in the day (95 ish) at a small local venue he was there watching Napalm Death...cool guy got his autograph and had a chat.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 30, 2012)

A cool interview!


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah cool interview


Ill see if I can gather all my FF stuff and take pictures


Anyway, they are playing in the gathering of the juggalos. Ill just pretend it never happened.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 30, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> Yeah cool interview
> 
> 
> Ill see if I can gather all my FF stuff and take pictures
> ...



Cool about the pics !

FF playing... I don't see anything besides that


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 11, 2012)

Bumping this!


My band, (Squirrelly Arts, Industrial Metal from San Diego) are extremely fucking excited to be added to the August 2nd Fear Factory show at Brick By Brick !


We FINALLY get a show with a Dino band!


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Bumping this!
> 
> 
> My band, (Squirrelly Arts, Industrial Metal from San Diego) are extremely fucking excited to be added to the August 2nd Fear Factory show at Brick By Brick !
> ...



Congrats, dude, that's fucking awesome! Tell Dino I said hi when you see him.


----------



## linchpin (Jul 12, 2012)

Dino's Live rig... I think that Power amp is a GT800FX


----------



## Maggai (Jul 12, 2012)

Cool! He has the same wireless system as me.


----------



## Rick (Jul 12, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Dino's Live rig... I think that Power amp is a GT800FX



That's pretty cool, where did you find this pic?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 12, 2012)

Rick said:


> Congrats, dude, that's fucking awesome! Tell Dino I said hi when you see him.



I will! he did ask me about you when I met him at Divine Heresy's House Of Blues show in 2008, I said you couldn't make it it lol

He has more pics of his rig/gear on twitter.


----------



## Rick (Jul 12, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> I will! he did ask me about you when I met him at Divine Heresy's House Of Blues show in 2008, I said you couldn't make it it lol
> 
> He has more pics of his rig/gear on twitter.



Ah. I don't use Twitter so that explains it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2012)

Dammit, now I wanna try the Matrix amps even more now...


----------



## linchpin (Jul 13, 2012)

Rick said:


> That's pretty cool, where did you find this pic?


Yeah, he posted it on twitter but i came across this last week... he's officially sponsored by Matrix and thanked Broderick for hooking him up.

Artists :: Matrix


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Good stuff!





Cracking version, just have to track down the Japanese Version now so I can get it on my ipod.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 14, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Dino's Live rig... I think that Power amp is a GT800FX



Awesome picture!
thanks for sharing


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 20, 2012)

Just throwing this here





So fucking happy to see my band on there, plus spelled right too! (a first)


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 15, 2012)

Saw them last night

Set was pretty Tight

Songs were (not in order):

The Industrialist
Shock
Edgecrusher
Smasher/Devourer
Powershifter
Recharger
New Messiah
Demanufacture
Acres Of Skin (wtf?)
Linchpin
Self Bias Resistor
Zero Signal
Fear Campaign
Descent
Martyr
Replica

I think there may have been one or two more, but for some reason I cant think for the life of me what they were. I may just be delusional.

But it was a solid set, there is some songs I would have swapped out though, did not expect them to play Acres of Skin at all, I never cared for that one, and I was really hoping they'd play Depraved Mind Murderer off Industrialist, cause its so good wholesome FF styled stuff.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 16, 2012)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> Saw them last night
> 
> Set was pretty Tight
> 
> ...



That's a cool setlist - Descent! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfHQwNl1FPo


----------



## linchpin (Aug 16, 2012)

For a second, I thought you beat me to this, Sebastian 

"Dino and I already talked about getting the next album moving"
An Interview with Burton C. Bell of Fear Factory - August 2, 2012 | Lithium Magazine


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 16, 2012)

linchpin said:


> For a second, I thought you beat me to this, Sebastian
> 
> "Dino and I already talked about getting the next album moving"
> An Interview with Burton C. Bell of Fear Factory - August 2, 2012 | Lithium Magazine



Awesome news!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Maggai (Aug 16, 2012)

Acres of skin fucking rules.


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2012)

linchpin said:


> For a second, I thought you beat me to this, Sebastian
> 
> "Dino and I already talked about getting the next album moving"
> An Interview with Burton C. Bell of Fear Factory - August 2, 2012 | Lithium Magazine



Good interview.


----------



## linchpin (Aug 16, 2012)

Maggai said:


> Acres of skin fucking rules.


Was jamming to that today... never realised how dark that song really is.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 22, 2012)

linchpin said:


> never realised how dark that song really is.





this is awesome


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh god.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 22, 2012)

News

Thought this was pretty cool. Dino breifly talking about his history with Line6 and playing and recording with his current rig.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2012)

About goddamn time they gave him some love, he wasn't even on their artist list for the longest time.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 20, 2012)

The European merch store!
Cool tshirts, and the prices are great as well 
Fear Factory - Officially Licensed Music T shirts, Hoodies and other merchandise.


----------



## linchpin (Sep 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> News
> 
> Thought this was pretty cool. Dino breifly talking about his history with Line6 and playing and recording with his current rig.


Finally he's given us his exact set-up on the POD... all I need now is a POD HD PRO  weirdly enough, I was going to mix a Mesa with an Engl so I would have accidentally got it but at least now I know


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Sep 20, 2012)

an entire show in tokyo is up in HD in youtube, and the set list is pretty cool!


----------



## linchpin (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Maggai (Sep 20, 2012)

Damn you Burton, clean vocals still suck live. It pisses me off.


----------



## Chris_Casket (Sep 20, 2012)

Australian tour starts next week! My bands lucky enough to be supporting them


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 21, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> the set list is pretty cool!



Don;t get me wrong, I could see the same setlist each day for a month and still would be happy 
But they seem to play these songs on every single show (and songs that I heard like 95% of the time when I saw them live) [not counting the new album]
The Industrialist
*Shock
Edgecrusher
Smasher-Devourer
Powershifter
Fear Campaign
Acres Of Skin
Linchpin*
Descent
Recharger
New Messiah
*Martyr*
Scapegoat
*Demanufacture
Self Bias Resistor
Replica
Zero Signal*

I know those are sort of "greatest hits" - but FF has so MUCH MORE great material, just to name 2 songs of each album not played so often or in a very long time: Crisis, Scumgrief, Body Hammer, Flashpoint, Hi-Tech Hate, Freedom or fire, Damaged, Dead Man Walking, Oxidizer, Industrial Discipline - IMO fans would love those songs... maybe not so popular with non-FF fans but I think the majority of people that go to a FF show are real fans...

so please...  play some rare songs  



Chris_Casket said:


> Australian tour starts next week! My bands lucky enough to be supporting them



That is great!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Sep 21, 2012)

Maggai said:


> Damn you Burton, clean vocals still suck live. It pisses me off.



They will always suck. Burton can't really sing...sad, but true. Listen to his side project Ascension of the Watchers (or something like that).


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Sep 21, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> They will always suck. Burton can't really sing...sad, but true. Listen to his side project Ascension of the Watchers (or something like that).


 
One of the times I saw Fear Factory, Burton sang "Timelessness" perfectly and it was awesome. So I dont know...

And Sebastian, you are right and also they didnt play pisschrist but I like the order of that setlist and the fact they are playing new messiah. 
I heard Burton say they will probably play something from Archetype eventually.


----------



## linchpin (Sep 21, 2012)

Would kill to see they perform '_Obsolete_' title track...


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Jason Spell (Sep 29, 2012)

I saw FF in 2000. They killllllled. Raymond is like the scariestly biggest drummer ever. I'd love to see them with Gene Hoglan.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Sep 30, 2012)

Played with FF here in Oz, surprised to see an Axe Fx II, no Pod


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Sep 30, 2012)

Alcoholocaust said:


> Played with FF here in Oz, surprised to see an Axe Fx II, no Pod



Amazing! seeing as he said he sent his back and the pod was the best thing ever


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 30, 2012)

Alcoholocaust said:


> Played with FF here in Oz, surprised to see an Axe Fx II, no Pod



Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## linchpin (Sep 30, 2012)

Alcoholocaust said:


> Played with FF here in Oz, surprised to see an Axe Fx II, no Pod


No way! although he did say he owns one...

EDIT:

Ok I think that does resemble an Axe Fx...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqohH1N41RE


----------



## Rick (Sep 30, 2012)

linchpin said:


> No way! although he did say he owns one...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ok I think that does resemble an Axe Fx...




Wouldn't be surprised if he was using someone else's rig.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry guys no pic, but it was a roadcase with a poweramp, axe fx II and 2 G90's.
EDIT: yep, exact same rig as the video above.


----------



## Chris_Casket (Sep 30, 2012)

I spoke to his tech many times and yes Dino is now using an axefxII


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah man their sound tech was really cool to talk to!


----------



## Chris_Casket (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeh man hes an awesome bloke, his guitar tech was also a champ he told me all about his time working at LACS and anything i wanted to know about Dinos setup


----------



## linchpin (Oct 1, 2012)

I would give my left arm to be his guitar tech... but working with one arm could be tricky.


----------



## Maggai (Oct 1, 2012)

Didn't he just talk about how much better he liked the Pod? Maybe he's trying it out more, or something. I will see them live with Devin Townsend November 4, so I will see and hear what's up then at least. I didn't like the guitar sound on The industrialist that much, but he's usually sounded great live.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 1, 2012)

Alcoholocaust said:


> Played with FF here in Oz, surprised to see an Axe Fx II, no Pod





Maggai said:


> Didn't he just talk about how much better he liked the Pod? .


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



 

I emailed Dino earlier, just waiting to see what he says.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 2, 2012)

Any word yet on if any POD users had their dreams crushed yet?


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 2, 2012)

Rick said:


> I emailed Dino earlier, just waiting to see what he says.



Awesome! 

how are my cd's


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Any word yet on if any POD users had their dreams crushed yet?



Nothing yet.



Sebastian said:


> Awesome!
> 
> how are my cd's



Damn, I'm sorry, I really need to get them sent to you, they're in my car just waiting.


----------



## Maggai (Oct 2, 2012)

I just threw my pod out the window, hopefully Dino will say that he will still use it, so I can go out and get it before it starts raining.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 2, 2012)

It escalates further


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 2, 2012)

Apparently he also dropped his endorsement for his hair. 

And I just checked out Peavey Hollywood's Facebook page, and that was on the 13th of last month.


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2012)

He uses Peavey in the studio sometimes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 3, 2012)

Rick said:


> He uses Peavey in the studio sometimes.



Remember reading that he used a 6505 for Divine Heresy.

I think it was in the SSO interview.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 3, 2012)

Rick, I think it's time to make this thread the FF Megathread... It's been a while since that tour and that poster


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Rick, I think it's time to make this thread the FF Megathread... It's been a while since that tour and that poster



If I was a mod, I'd do it.


----------



## 7strung (Oct 15, 2012)

FF are playing the key club in LA on Jan 26!!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 22, 2012)

Well looky here.

Fear Factory, The Industrialist - YouTube

EDIT: You had one job, Candlelight. ONE. JOB.


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well looky here.
> 
> Fear Factory, The Industrialist - YouTube
> 
> EDIT: You had one job, Candlelight. ONE. JOB.



Removed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, from what I was able to see (About 3 minutes of it), it wasn't anything special. The intro was the trailer video



And the rest of the video was the band performing at a relatively big venue with shots of the Industrialist mask, several buildings (one being a skyscraper with the Industrialist mask hanging on the front) and some other random shots I can't remember shadowing over the performance.|

Reminded me of the Powershifter video, but with shit in the way.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 24, 2012)

What's up with the video issues? first it was the animated video of 'New Messiah' which seemed to have not have worked out and now this?

Off topic for a sec, seen this? https://www.facebook.com/FEARfactory1
The style of the font and the way it comes across... can they legally do this? If I ever saw a copyright infringement it's definitely that.... apparently it's some kind of a funfair/circus.


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2012)

linchpin said:


> What's up with the video issues? first it was the animated video of 'New Messiah' which seemed to have not have worked out and now this?
> 
> Off topic for a sec, seen this? https://www.facebook.com/FEARfactory1
> The style of the font and the way it comes across... can they legally do this? If I ever saw a copyright infringement it's definitely that.... apparently it's some kind of a funfair/circus.



That's just fucking stupid.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 25, 2012)

And here it is finally.

FEAR FACTORY The Industrialist video - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 27, 2012)

The live shots are from this years festival in Belgium.what was it.... Graspop.. yes....

So the European tour starts today! Anyone going to see their show?

Also.. is it me.. or the official FF site does not work?


----------



## linchpin (Oct 28, 2012)

Really cool interview from what seems to be a fan and asking questions that are not generic... very interesting.


----------



## Maggai (Oct 28, 2012)

I wish they had the budget for a really cool video to go along with the concept of the album. That video looks like a poor fan made video.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 28, 2012)

Maggai said:


> I wish they had the budget for a really cool video to go along with the concept of the album. That video looks like a poor fan made video.


The one thing that bothered me most was that some parts wasn't completely in sync...


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 29, 2012)

They played Self Immolation! hope to see it live


----------



## linchpin (Oct 29, 2012)

These idiots here are called "Fear Factory"........









The sheer audacity...


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 30, 2012)

linchpin said:


> The sheer audacity...



-Dude I play in Fear Factory !!!!
-Holy smokes! what instrument do you play there?
-A MacBook Pro! it's AAAAAwesome! the crowd goes wild! I tell you!
-...


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 30, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks Fear Factory`s ultra-polished sound on their more recent albums doesn't quite fit their sonic identity? One of the reasons why I didn't really like the last two albums was because it sounded just as over-produced as most metal records nowadays. Nothing can compare to the raw sound of Demanufacture or Obsolete. Huge-ass guitars, clinical drums, raw vocals, raw everything. RAW Factory. I wish they released an album as brutal and as extreme as Demanufacture.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 30, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Fear Factory`s ultra-polished sound on their more recent albums doesn't quite fit their sonic identity? One of the reasons why I didn't really like the last two albums was because it sounded just as over-produced as most metal records nowadays. Nothing can compare to the raw sound of Demanufacture or Obsolete. Huge-ass guitars, clinical drums, raw vocals, raw everything. RAW Factory. I wish they released an album as brutal and as extreme as Demanufacture.


What you're asking for is too much from a fully established band...most band's early releases are raw sounding due to lack of money or decent equipment (at least back in the old days) but almost every band begin to sound better with each releases which is I think a good thing... most people own a decent audio equipment to get the best out of the music and a bad sounding album kills the listening experience and Transgression is a fine example a bad sound...otherwise its a fine record musically... in my opinion anyway


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 31, 2012)

So do you like Fear Factory's latest albums better than say, Demanufacture? I mean, from a sonic point of view? The over-produced, too-polished sound of the modern Fear Factory doesn't really match their industrial sound, which is supposed to be, well, raw.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 31, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> So do you like Fear Factory's latest albums better than say, Demanufacture? I mean, from a sonic point of view? The over-produced, too-polished sound of the modern Fear Factory doesn't really match their industrial sound, which is supposed to be, well, raw.



If I can put my two cents in ... I do not think that both Mechanize and The Industrialist are over produced and too-polished. the industrial side... there is a lot of "samples" on those two albums, which is great for the concept and overall mood IMO

If you want a raw sound... go listen to Archetype 

For me "the path" of the last two albums (especially "The Industrialist") is leading in a great direction.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 31, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> So do you like Fear Factory's latest albums better than say, Demanufacture? I mean, from a sonic point of view? The over-produced, too-polished sound of the modern Fear Factory doesn't really match their industrial sound, which is supposed to be, well, raw.


I think it was Digimortal that was seen as overproduced which sonically didn't have any teeth at all as a result... but you did ask for a brutal sounding album like Demanufacture and I believe Mechanize fits that description nicely, I really don't think it's overproduced, if anything after hearing Powershifter the first time it sounded quite raw... I got worried for the rest.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 31, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> If you want a raw sound... go listen to Archetype


It's thanks to that Marshall sound... wouldn't mind hearing it again in Arkaea


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 31, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> If I can put my two cents in ... I do not think that both Mechanize and The Industrialist are over produced and too-polished. the industrial side... there is a lot of "samples" on those two albums, which is great for the concept and overall mood IMO
> 
> *If you want a raw sound... go listen to Archetype *
> 
> For me "the path" of the last two albums (especially "The Industrialist") is leading in a great direction.



Fuck no. That album sounds horrible. Christian Olde Wolders ruined that band and that album is a prove of it. I'd rather listen to Divine Heresy (which is pretty kickass, save for the 'core vocals).


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2012)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Christian Olde Wolders ruined that band



Almost.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 31, 2012)

Rick said:


> Almost.


You really don't like him do you


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 31, 2012)

linchpin said:


> It's thanks to that Marshall sound...



Exactly.. Marshall + 707 mahogany= Awesome! 



m3l-mrq3z said:


> Fuck no. That album sounds horrible.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2012)

I thought COW was a 81-7 guy? Or was the 81-7 not available at the time?

Also, I thought he had a decent sound with the Marshall JMP-1... Sounds worlds better than the Krankenstein.  I remember hearing the opening riff from 540,000' Fahrenheit and thinking that was probably one of the worst metal tones I've ever heard. And then listen to the beginning of the title track where it was just Raymond and COW supported my claims even more.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 31, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thought COW was a 81-7 guy? Or was the 81-7 not available at the time?
> 
> Also, I thought he had a decent sound with the Marshall JMP-1... Sounds worlds better than the Krankenstein.



There was no 81-7 at the time, and yeah.. Marshall > Krank


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2012)

Dammit, now I'm listening to Transgression now. 

Oh well, I think Moment of Impact and Empire are awesome songs.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 31, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dammit, now I'm listening to Transgression now.
> 
> Oh well, I think Moment of Impact and Empire are awesome songs.



My Grave is pretty awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2012)

I like it too. Don't have it unfortunately so I had to listen to it with Youtube. 

I kinda wish it was on the actual album instead of a special edition. Could have been the album's Archetype.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 31, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, I thought he had a decent sound with the Marshall JMP-1... Sounds worlds better than the Krankenstein.  I remember hearing the opening riff from 540,000' Fahrenheit and thinking that was probably one of the worst metal tones I've ever heard. And then listen to the beginning of the title track where it was just Raymond and COW supported my claims even more.


It's too warm and fuzzy, not right for precise picking... after all, it was a Dime prototype.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2012)

Even Dime sounded like crap though it.


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2012)

linchpin said:


> You really don't like him do you



I actually have no problem with him but the idea of just moving him to guitar to replace Dino was clearly a bad idea. If you ask the majority of FF fans, I guarantee you they would put Archetype and Transgression near or at the bottom of their list of favorite FF albums. I've only listened to Transgression once and only a handful of songs from Archetype are good IMO. I'm glad to see Dino and Burt back together and they killed it with Mechanize. I should probably listen to Industrialist more, maybe it's an acquired taste.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2012)

I feel like one of those few guys who liked Industrialist on the first listen.


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel like one of those few guys who liked Industrialist on the first listen.



The last 3 I wasn't a huge fan of, maybe they just need another runthrough.


----------



## linchpin (Oct 31, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I feel like one of those few guys who liked Industrialist on the first listen.


I instantly loved it... and that was without hearing a single track beforehand...... maybe I'm just too bias.
It sounds silly but you kinda know what you're gonna get with these guys and they pretty much can't go wrong.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2012)

linchpin said:


> I instantly loved it... and that was without hearing a single track beforehand...... maybe I'm just too bias.
> It sounds silly but you kinda know what you're gonna get with these guys and they pretty much can't go wrong.



I can kind of see why people aren't into it. It's not as brutal as Mechanize and tries to focus more on the story-telling element and ambiance.

With that said, Recharger, New Messiah, God Eater, Disassemble, and Difference Engine are my favorite tracks on the record, and Recharger and New Messiah are up there as my favorite FF songs overall.

Also, Landfill is a pretty epic song. Slow, yet pretty damn heavy.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Oct 31, 2012)

When Is this going to be named "Fear Factory Megathread"? (or appreciation thread)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2012)

Dan_Vacant said:


> When Is this going to be named "Fear Factory Megathread"? (or appreciation thread)



When we can get a mod to change it. 

Took them awhile to change the TessaracT megathread title.


----------



## Shask (Oct 31, 2012)

I like Mechanize better than the Industrialist, but they are both very good.

The only FF album I never got into was Transgression....


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Nov 1, 2012)

I like the first two songs of Transgression a lot.

A whoooole lot.

too bad the rest is so weak except maybe moment of impact and my grave

but the titletrack is really agressive and I would consider it a classic FF song.


----------



## linchpin (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't mind Transgression being trashed as a whole but I do feel Moment of Impact is up there with the best and needs to be weeded out from the pack. You can almost tell it doesn't sit well in the album... which is probably why it's the last track.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2012)

linchpin said:


> I don't mind Transgression being trashed as a whole but I do feel Moment of Impact is up there with the best and needs to be weeded out from the pack. You can almost tell it doesn't sit well in the album... which is probably why it's the last track.



Agreed with this. It's like it made up for the rest of the album.

"Hey, we're sorry we gave you those 2 ballads and 2 pop rock songs. Here, have this epically brutal track as an apology!"

And as I said, if you get one of the special editions, you also get Empire.


----------



## Shask (Nov 1, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Agreed with this. It's like it made up for the rest of the album.
> 
> "Hey, we're sorry we gave you those 2 ballads and 2 pop rock songs. Here, have this epically brutal track as an apology!"
> 
> And as I said, if you get one of the special editions, you also get Empire.


Maybe I should pull this album out and give it another try, lol. I think I listened to it like twice before I threw the CD in the box years ago....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 1, 2012)

540,000, Transgression, Spinal Compression, and Moment of Impact are solid tracks. You may get into Contagion. Empty Vision and Millennium are meh. Avoid Echo, Supernova, New Promise, and ESPECIALLY I Will Follow like the plague.


----------



## F1Filter (Nov 2, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Millennium...meh. Avoid...I Will Follow like the plague.



Generally I like most of the cover tunes FF has done in their career. But these two are just plain awful. Shame really. I had high hopes for "Millennium" as I'm a big Killing Joke fan. But their version doesn't even come close to the original.


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2012)

F1Filter said:


> Generally I like most of the cover tunes FF has done in their career. But these two are just plain awful. Shame really. I had high hopes for "Millennium" as I'm a big Killing Joke fan. But their version doesn't even come close to the original.



This guy. This fuckin' guy.  

I completely agree, I loved pretty much all of the other covers they did, excluding the Nirvana cover on Archetype (School?).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 2, 2012)

Rick said:


> This guy. This fuckin' guy.
> 
> I completely agree, I loved pretty much all of the other covers they did, excluding the Nirvana cover on Archetype (School?).



I kinda like that one. 

But I'd pick Dog Day Sunrise over it.


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I kinda like that one.
> 
> But I'd pick Dog Day Sunrise over it.



I love DDS.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 4, 2012)

DinoCazares.com - Dino Cazares - Official Website - Fear Factory, Divine Heresy, Asesino Guitarist - DinoCazares.com

"*Photos with fans*
If you have a photo with Dino and would like to have it featured on Dino&#8217;s site, please send it to *[email protected]* (note: this is not Dino&#8217;s personal email) "


That is really cool!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2012)

Submission #1.


----------



## Maggai (Nov 4, 2012)

Just got back from Fear Factory and Devin Townsend here in Oslo Norway.

Burton C. Bell..... Fucking terrible clean vocals, and he was really whiny about the crowd not being loud enough and jumping or moshing. Bitching about it really did not help.
Apart from that they were great, the rest of the band were awesome. 

Dino came out in the crowd and played and started moshing around during a song, that's a better way to get the crowd going, than bitching and cursing at the crowd....


Dino was using an Axe FX II, so it seems he's ditched the Pod for good now. I had to leave to catch the train, so I couldn't stay and chat or I would've asked him about it. Got a guitar pick though.


Devin Townsend Project kicked ass, Devin was great as always, awesome vocals, very funny and just a really fun good atmosphere when they played.
Had to leave, so I missed the last part of their set.

Great evening except for a really whiny and out of tune Burton c bell.

Edit: Dino just responded to me on Twitter. He is just testing out one of Devin's Axe fx's...


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 10, 2012)

Dino Cazares: Divine Heresy Update

Great news! 

I'd like Pat Lachman on vocals, and Rick on bass! Seriously!


----------



## Shask (Nov 10, 2012)

Maggai said:


> Dino was using an Axe FX II, so it seems he's ditched the Pod for good now. I had to leave to catch the train, so I couldn't stay and chat or I would've asked him about it. Got a guitar pick though.
> 
> Edit: Dino just responded to me on Twitter. He is just testing out one of Devin's Axe fx's...


It is interesting that he is using it not too long after that interview came out on Line 6's website saying he didnt like it!


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 15, 2012)

Photos - Dino Cazares


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Dino Cazares: Divine Heresy Update
> 
> Great news!
> 
> I'd like Pat Lachman on vocals, and Rick on bass! Seriously!



As in me on bass?


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 15, 2012)

Rick said:


> As in me on bass?



 as we learned life shows everything is possible  and if Dino doesn't want a second guitarist in his band, he'll for sure need a bassist that can play the guitar  And how awesome that would be!


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2012)

That would be quite badass but I'm not holding my breath for that phone call/text saying, "Hey Rick come to LA and play bass for DH" 

By the way, I told Dino about your thought about having Pat Lachman and his exact quote was "hell no"


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 15, 2012)

Rick said:


> I actually have no problem with him but the idea of just moving him to guitar to replace Dino was clearly a bad idea. If you ask the majority of FF fans, I guarantee you they would put Archetype and Transgression near or at the bottom of their list of favorite FF albums. I've only listened to Transgression once and only a handful of songs from Archetype are good IMO. I'm glad to see Dino and Burt back together and they killed it with Mechanize. I should probably listen to Industrialist more, maybe it's an acquired taste.



I thought Archetype was an awesome cd. 

Transgression....not so much. It was bland to me. 

Anyways, Burton was great when I saw him live at the house of blues in orlando with periphery opening.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 16, 2012)

Rick said:


> That would be quite badass but I'm not holding my breath for that phone call/text saying, "Hey Rick come to LA and play bass for DH"
> 
> By the way, I told Dino about your thought about having Pat Lachman and his exact quote was "hell no"




Ohhh  

I absolutely love Damageplan... oh well I guess it's good you could at least confirm that will not happen


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Ohhh
> 
> I absolutely love Damageplan... oh well I guess it's good you could at least confirm that will not happen



Um, you're welcome?


----------



## Interloper (Nov 16, 2012)

Maggai said:


> Burton C. Bell..... Fucking terrible clean vocals, and he was really whiny about the crowd not being loud enough and jumping or moshing. Bitching about it really did not help.
> Apart from that they were great, the rest of the band were awesome.



I'm gonna sound old but I've been to probably 10 Fear Factory shows since they were touring for Soul of a New Machine with Sepultura and much better version of Clutch. Gotta say, his clean vocals have always been horrible. It's kind of a running joke with us after a FF show, we poke fun at Burton's horrible singing. And the bitching at the crowd is pretty much a norm for him when people aren't getting into it. Dino is always tight though, if not at least rotund.


----------



## linchpin (Nov 16, 2012)

Interloper said:


> I'm gonna sound old but I've been to probably 10 Fear Factory shows since they were touring for Soul of a New Machine with Sepultura and much better version of Clutch. Gotta say, his clean vocals have always been horrible. It's kind of a running joke with us after a FF show, we poke fun at Burton's horrible singing. And the bitching at the crowd is pretty much a norm for him when people aren't getting into it. Dino is always tight though, if not at least rotund.


Over the years, I believe I've watched nearly all FF related videos posted online both pro and fan recorded... I came to the conclusion a while ago that Burt's clean vocals when it came to playing live hit their peak during the Obsolete era (he has short hair with bumfluff under his lip) his confidence vocally was at an all-time high which reflected on Digimortal.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 17, 2012)

Good Cause... and a good starting bid 
FEAR FACTORY SIGNED GUITAR - Price Estimate: $400 - $600


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 22, 2012)

And behold! the US Merch store  I bet some more cool items will be available soon.

Official Band Merchandise | 11345 | Hi Fidelity Entertainment


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 6, 2012)

Got back from two FF shows, 12.4. in Warsaw and 12.5. in Poznan. I was really tired, but it was worth it 

Great shows! They played Resurrection! other than that pretty much a standard setlist 
Matt used Ibanez bass guitars


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> Matt used Ibanez bass guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

Aww. I liked his LTD.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 6, 2012)

He had an Ibanez...Soundgear Bass... some 5 string... looked cool




Rick said:


>


He had at least... one 

I think it was this..or something like this one... yeah..


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Triple-J (Dec 15, 2012)

Just got back from seeing FF tonight and this may sound odd but I enjoyed them playing a shorter set cause it was just enough time to blast out a mix of hits and newer stuff without them having to pad out the setlist but.......Burt's clean vocals were so bad I could actually see people in the audience laughing and Lynchpin in particular made me cringe cause the opening riff lit the place up and had everyone bouncing but when the verse kicked in he sounded like a young lad whose voice hadn't broken properly doing karaoke. 

It was my first time seeing Devin Townsend live though and I'm still not sure what the hell was going on but I enjoyed it and was astounded by the amount of gear changes going on cause I'm pretty sure it was a different guitar for each song, only downside was Devin's vocals were a little too far back in the mix which was a shame really cause he sounded great for someone who was reaching the end of a 50 date tour.


----------



## Shask (Dec 16, 2012)

Any updates on Dino using the Axe-FX?


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2012)

^Oh, you have to be kidding me.


----------



## linchpin (Dec 19, 2012)

Sebastian said:


>



I was meant to be there last night but I'm in bed with earaches and a fever....


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 21, 2012)

linchpin said:


> I was meant to be there last night but I'm in bed with earaches and a fever....



 excuses  excuses  ...












Get better man!


----------



## linchpin (Dec 21, 2012)

Sebastian said:


> excuses  excuses  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers dude, I'm actually gonna go outside and see daylight for the first time since Sunday 

Somebody posted this sometime this week, I recognise the footage because few seconds of it was used in the Digital Connectivity DVD. First time I've actually seen this in full... pretty cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOu1k5HJeqE


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 24, 2012)

linchpin said:


> Cheers dude, I'm actually gonna go outside and see daylight for the first time since Sunday
> 
> Somebody posted this sometime this week, I recognise the footage because few seconds of it was used in the Digital Connectivity DVD. First time I've actually seen this in full... pretty cool.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOu1k5HJeqE



That was a pretty cool video!

And two new Dino interviews 
DinoCazares.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

Bumping because Dino seems to have some new friends. 



> Beyond stoked to announce one of several new additions to the Randall artist team..... Mr. Dino Cazares. Look for him and his new Thrasher rig on the road very soon with Fear Factory!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bumping because Line 6 and Dino Cazares seem to be no more.



:O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shask (Feb 2, 2013)

Interesting....


----------



## linchpin (Feb 3, 2013)

I have mixed feelings about this... As much as I love T2s.

Hey at least he didn't go to Krank


----------



## linchpin (Feb 3, 2013)

This "Thrasher" amp completely flew past my radar (along with a lot of things really) but this is what he might be using for the next FF album...

Randall Thrasher - NAMM 2013 chug - YouTube


Edit: posting this from work so I haven't heard what this sounds like yet...


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 3, 2013)

hmmm...


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2013)

Sebastian said:


> hmmm...



How's that coffee, Sebastian? 

Where is that quote from saying Dino is now with Randall?


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 4, 2013)

Rick said:


> How's that coffee, Sebastian?
> 
> Where is that quote from saying Dino is now with Randall?



It was a Caramel Cappuccino... and I didn;t really like it (I'm 100% Tea )

How are the CD's, Rick?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 4, 2013)

Rick said:


> How's that coffee, Sebastian?
> 
> Where is that quote from saying Dino is now with Randall?



It's on the Randall facebook page, even Dino was all  when I congratulated him on joining Randall.

https://www.facebook.com/randallamplifiers?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> It's on the Randall facebook page, even Dino was all  when I congratulated him on joining Randall.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/randallamplifiers?ref=ts&fref=ts



Me: Are you with Randall?
Dino: No



Here's the pic for the lazy people.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2013)

That's... weird. Maybe they found Dino's long-lost twin to pose for them.


----------



## linchpin (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm kind of.... relieved.


----------



## Shask (Feb 5, 2013)

Weird! What is the truth!!

It is hard for me to see him going back to a tube rig after being FRFR for so long!


----------



## linchpin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shask said:


> Weird! What is the truth!!
> 
> It is hard for me to see him going back to a tube rig after being FRFR for so long!


I recall reading somewhere he did use tubed amps for DH.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2013)

Yup. Peavey 6505 (or plus, not sure), Marshall Valvestate, and I THINK a boosted JCM800.


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2013)

linchpin said:


> I recall reading somewhere he did use tubed amps for DH.



He uses tube amps for recording only.

I have my doubts believing this Randall thing, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 6, 2013)

Rick said:


> I have my doubts believing this Randall thing, we'll see what happens.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 6, 2013)

That guy looks a lot like Dino until you take a look at his nose. 

I think Dino's tone reached a peak in the Demanufacture-Obsolete era. I cant believe how clear, yet how brutal his tone is on those albums. It sounds too polished and thin nowadays.


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> That guy looks a lot like Dino until you take a look at his nose.
> 
> I think Dino's tone reached a peak in the Demanufacture-Obsolete era. I cant believe how clear, yet how brutal his tone is on those albums. It sounds too polished and thin nowadays.



He used a modded JCM800 for those two albums but it was stolen. He used Line 6 stuff for Digimortal and has been using various tube amps for album recording since then.


----------



## Shask (Feb 6, 2013)

linchpin said:


> I recall reading somewhere he did use tubed amps for DH.



Yeah, but not live.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 23, 2013)

And some new tour dates 

Fear Factory Tour Dates - Dino Cazares - Official Website


----------



## Chiba666 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for the link, just picked up Tickets for Xfest in Herford and for a change almost half the bands I want to see. Slayer, Anthrax, FF, Devildriver. Killswitch and Trivium should be ok.

Made my morning, cheers


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 25, 2013)

Me:Are you going to use the Randall with all your bands? No more Pod HD Pro at all ?
Dino: I don't have a Randall.

POD continues!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 2, 2013)

And new dates 

DinoCazares.com


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 7, 2013)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY To Perform Entire 'Demanufacture' Album On '70000 Tons Of Metal' Cruise


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 7, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY To Perform Entire 'Demanufacture' Album On '70000 Tons Of Metal' Cruise



I came here to point that out, and curse whoever is going on the Cruise. I'd kill to hear Pisschrist live.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY To Perform Entire 'Demanufacture' Album On '70000 Tons Of Metal' Cruise



They should absolutely do this on a US tour.


----------



## Chiba666 (Apr 8, 2013)

That would be worth seeing. One of the my favourite albums of all time.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 15, 2013)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY To Play Entire 'Demanufacture' Album On Australian Tour


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 15, 2013)

Cool. I hope I get a chance to catch one of the shows. 
My one big concern is: Can Burt pull off all of the clean vocals for an ENTIRE tour, let alone ONE show?


----------



## linchpin (Apr 15, 2013)

The hell with the show, I'm more intrigued by the Industrialist comic book... this is the dude he's taking about.

Noel Guard Art


----------



## Shask (Apr 16, 2013)

Kemper!!

Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 17, 2013)

Do you think Dino will share his profiles? 

I'd almost buy a Kemper just for that.


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2013)

DISTORT6 said:


> Do you think Dino will share his profiles?
> 
> I'd almost buy a Kemper just for that.



Doubt it.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 17, 2013)

DISTORT6 said:


> Do you think Dino will share his profiles?
> 
> I'd almost buy a Kemper just for that.


I would sacrifice a goat just to get hold of the Digimortal patch.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 18, 2013)

Holy smokes!!! 



Rick said:


> Doubt it.


----------



## fps (Apr 18, 2013)

Rick said:


> He used a modded JCM800 for those two albums but it was stolen. He used Line 6 stuff for Digimortal and has been using various tube amps for album recording since then.



One of the amps of the ages that modded JCM800. I've played with JCM 800s, they've never come CLOSE to sounding like that, his tone on those albums, RIDICULOUS!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 18, 2013)

Didn't Mike Fortin work with the guy that modded Dino's JCM?


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes!


----------



## linchpin (Apr 18, 2013)

One thing that has been bothering me regarding the stolen JCM, was there any reason at all why Dino couldn't take a brand new JCM to the same guy who did it the first time? (Assuming he's alive and well)


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2013)

linchpin said:


> One thing that has been bothering me regarding the stolen JCM, was there any reason at all why Dino couldn't take a brand new JCM to the same guy who did it the first time? (Assuming he's alive and well)



Apparently Dino was never able to find him again.


----------



## Higgs (Apr 20, 2013)

Just throwin' this out there based on my research for the past 14 years... According to posts on other message boards, Dino was able to find Elan, the guy that modded his original Jcm-800, and he had other amps modded, either before or after the theft. Unfortunately, the later mods weren't 100% the same, so Dino just stuck with the Line6 stuff he's been using since the ONE was stolen...

I've owned two and schemed out three of the preamps built by Elan, and they were WAY different from each other. It's a long story, but IMHO Dino's Marshall tone is my personal holy grail for rhythm and it's still a bit of a mystery to me after all these years. In really general terms I can tell you, the amp was basically a Marshall 2203 with two extra gain stages (kind of the same concept that Mesa does the Mark 2/3/4 series preamp, but they use a fender base). As usual with these amp modders, every project was a bit different, so even the person that did the work doesn't necessarily know WTF went into a certain beloved individual amp.

Sucks doesn't it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh yeah, that was the guy's name. Metalhead mods, right?


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 20, 2013)

Interesting read.



http://http://speakercreatures.com/exclusive-interview-dino-cazares-of-fear-factory/


----------



## linchpin (Apr 20, 2013)

So He DOES own a Randall Thrasher


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 20, 2013)

linchpin said:


> So He DOES own a Randall Thrasher


And a few other things.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 21, 2013)

Some new dates 
Fear Factory Tour Dates - Dino Cazares


----------



## Higgs (Apr 23, 2013)

Saw 'em last Friday in Illinois. Pretty solid for the most part, but Burt was strugglin' on some of the clean vocals per usual... The main thing that was weird was that he was lagging behind the band on some older songs as you can hear in that Leechmaster vid a couple posts up. He was doing that on at least two songs.

Cool surprise though, Dino was selling two used LACS necks. They were sitting right at the merch table. Got one of 'em. Project time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 23, 2013)

Can we see those necks?


----------



## Higgs (Apr 23, 2013)

Merch Table


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 23, 2013)

Higgs said:


> Merch Table



FUCK! that white neck was $100?!


----------



## linchpin (Apr 23, 2013)

Higgs said:


> Merch Table


Why am I not surprised that neither of them have reversed headstock...


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 23, 2013)

Now THAT'S a merch table!


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 23, 2013)

DID YOU GRAB THE 25.5 NECK OR THE 26.5 NECK?

caps, blargh


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2013)

Dino told me forever ago that he had guitar necks and bodies just lying around his house.


----------



## Higgs (Apr 24, 2013)

It's the 25.5" one.


----------



## jbguitarking (Apr 24, 2013)

man, getting a Dino neck at a gig is UNREAL!

Congrats, I'm jelly son.


----------



## Galius (Apr 28, 2013)

Just saw them last night at the Machine Shop in Flint MI. Awesome show and super cool hanging out with the band. The Machine Shop is TINY so it was a very personal experience.


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 29, 2013)

Sadly the RGD neck was LONG gone by the time they hit the toronto show


----------



## Galius (Apr 30, 2013)

Trying to hold composure after a long night and quite a few drinks lol


----------



## Sebastian (May 1, 2013)

Galius said:


> Trying to hold composure after a long night and quite a few drinks lol





and a new interview! a very interesting read 
Dino - Songfacts interview - Dino Cazares


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 6, 2013)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY To Release New Studio Album Next Year


----------



## linchpin (May 6, 2013)

6 months to write?... wow... nice to know they're taking their time, obviously I don't want anything rushed.


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2013)

Plus, Dino has been working on new Divine Heresy, no clue when that will come to fruition.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 6, 2013)

AiC took their sweet time with their new record, and look how awesome that came out so far.


----------



## linchpin (May 7, 2013)

But what about Asesino? that record had an actual title last time I checked...


Edit: I just remembered Tony is in Soulfly

Edit: Could someone please change the name of this thread to "Fear Factory Megathread"


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (May 7, 2013)

Rick said:


> Plus, Dino has been working on new Divine Heresy, no clue when that will come to fruition.



this would be nice, better guitar production would be nice though!


----------



## Sebastian (May 9, 2013)

Rick said:


> Plus, Dino has been working on new Divine Heresy, no clue when that will come to fruition.




That's awesome


----------



## Veldar (May 9, 2013)

Sebastian said:


> BLABBERMOUTH.NET - FEAR FACTORY To Play Entire 'Demanufacture' Album On Australian Tour



Can I just say as a young metal fan if it's a over 18 show their will be murders.


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2013)

Saw them in San Antonio last night, killer show. They actually played 3 songs from Digimortal, I was legitimately surprised that they played that many songs from that album. Not that I'm complaining at all.  

Dino had 3 7s, a matte black RGD with dual pickups, his Demanufacture custom, and his Industrialist custom. He was using a Kemper and his tone was the best I've ever heard him use live. Sounded just like his old Marshall. 

It was pretty funny, when the set was over, I caught one of their setlist sheets and he saw it and motioned for me to come to the side then his new guitar tech allowed me to come to the side of the stage because Dino wanted me to see his gear.  

They're doing the Euro summer festival tour and I don't really know about anything after that, they are working on a new album so I don't anticipate them hitting the US again until probably about this same time next year.


----------



## Sebastian (May 16, 2013)

That's awesome! "What Will Become" sounds HUGE live doesn't it?

Rick = Boss!


----------



## Rick (May 16, 2013)

Sebastian said:


> That's awesome! "What Will Become" sounds HUGE live doesn't it?



Sure does. If the Kemper had dual modeling, his tone would be so unbelievably massive, people would be shitting in the pits.


----------



## Veldar (May 23, 2013)

Guess who's going the the Sydney all ages one.


----------



## tm20 (May 23, 2013)

see you there


----------



## Veldar (May 23, 2013)

tm20 said:


> see you there



I'll be the fat kid with long hair next to a short skinny guy.(My drummer)


----------



## Sebastian (May 23, 2013)

Australians will get one awesome show! err... 5 that is


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2013)

Veldar said:


> Guess who's going the the Sydney all ages one.



Who?


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 23, 2013)

Rick said:


> Saw them in San Antonio last night, killer show. They actually played 3 songs from Digimortal, I was legitimately surprised that they played that many songs from that album. Not that I'm complaining at all.
> 
> Dino had 3 7s, a matte black RGD with dual pickups, his Demanufacture custom, and his Industrialist custom. He was using a Kemper and his tone was the best I've ever heard him use live. Sounded just like his old Marshall.
> 
> ...




Rick, you are a luck bastard


----------



## Rick (May 23, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Rick, you are a luck bastard


----------



## Veldar (May 24, 2013)

Rick said:


> Who?



Dino cazares, mabye.


----------



## linchpin (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Rick (May 28, 2013)

linchpin said:


>




That was pretty cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 28, 2013)

Guess who's using Marshall again?









> *Thanx #Mikefortinamps for the Remanufactured Marshal amp this is my original Demanufacture tone #dinocazares #marshall #fearfactory #ibanez*


----------



## Veldar (May 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guess who's using Marshall again?



Maybe just for a tone match


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 29, 2013)

Nah. I believe it's a custom that Mike Fortin has been building for Dino for a while now. It'll probably be a studio amp.


----------



## bigredmetfan (May 29, 2013)

Saw ff live last night in Victoria. He was using a Kemper profiling amp and it sounded SO bad ass!!


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah. I believe it's a custom that Mike Fortin has been building for Dino for a while now. It'll probably be a studio amp.



It is, there's no way he's gonna take that on the road. 

I think the nameplate is a nice little touch.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 29, 2013)

Is that the 2210 or 2204 JCM800? Or maybe its neither . School me!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 29, 2013)

I'm betting it's a modded 2203X.


----------



## Rick (May 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm betting it's a modded 2203X.





> It's a Marshall JCM800 model 2203 from production year 1981



From the man himself.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 29, 2013)

I was close. 

I thought it was a reissue since the grill cloth looked really clean. He probably replaced that, too. 

So, yeah, it's an original JCM800 from the first year they were produced.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 29, 2013)

Rick said:


> From the man himself.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I was close.
> 
> I thought it was a reissue since the grill cloth looked really clean. He probably replaced that, too.
> 
> So, yeah, it's an original JCM800 from the first year they were produced.



Nice! Thanks guys!


----------



## Shask (May 29, 2013)

Yeah, that looks REALLY nice for being from 1981! Maybe they restored the entire thing.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 2, 2013)

RUSSIAN TOUR 2013 - Tour Dates! - Dino Cazares - Official Website


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jun 2, 2013)

That's a cool tour poster.


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm really surprised that this is their first ever tour of that area.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 2, 2013)

linchpin said:


>




Dino should get a lead player for one of his bands.


----------



## F1Filter (Jun 4, 2013)

Today! 

Also a bit of a treat for those who arent in the know about this venue in the SF Bay Area.

DNA Lounge does audio webcasts of most concerts live (unless the artist says otherwise). Check out the show while it's happening. Or stream it from their archive for up to 2 weeks afterwards. DNA Lounge: Audio and Video Webcasts


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2013)

We got there probably halfway through Hate Eternal's set, totally didn't see Kobra and the Lotus.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 5, 2013)

F1Filter said:


> DNA Lounge does audio webcasts of most concerts live (unless the artist says otherwise). Check out the show while it's happening. Or stream it from their archive for up to 2 weeks afterwards. DNA Lounge: Audio and Video Webcasts



Thanks for the info  I was able to watch the concert online - seemed like a great show!


----------



## F1Filter (Jun 5, 2013)

Sebastian said:


> Thanks for the info  I was able to watch the concert online - seemed like a great show!



It definitely was a fun show.  Haven't heard "What Will Become?" live for a very long time. Although I personally would've preferred another deep-cut from their catalog, and just do away with "Edgecrusher".


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2013)

F1Filter said:


> It definitely was a fun show.  Haven't heard "What Will Become?" live for a very long time. Although I personally would've preferred another deep-cut from their catalog, and just do away with "Edgecrusher".



Glad to hear you had fun, sir.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 19, 2013)

Hellyeah!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 19, 2013)

It's pretty cool, yet kinda weird to see this lineup do the Christian-era songs live...at least they couldn't twist the words around in this one to bash him and Raymond. Even though I'm a huge FF fan, I thought that was kinda lame.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 19, 2013)

Sebastian said:


> Hellyeah!




My dreams have been answered.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2013)

Do not like that one.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 20, 2013)

They played Archetype when I saw them in July, but I didnt think they'd take it any further.
Definitely didnt expect Cyberwaste


----------



## Chiba666 (Aug 20, 2013)

They played Archetype, made me a happy metalhead, move my head I did.


----------



## linchpin (Aug 20, 2013)

The plot thickens...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 1, 2013)

A slight bump to wish Mr. Cazares an early happy 47th birthday.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A slight bump to wish Mr. Cazares an early happy 47th birthday.





Recently 2 full shows popped upon Youtube


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A slight bump to wish Mr. Cazares an early happy 47th birthday.



Happy birthday, boss.


----------



## Veldar (Sep 2, 2013)

I had no idea the he was that old.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 2, 2013)

Sebastian said:


>




Man that 1993 show is badass!


----------



## Maggai (Sep 3, 2013)

Holy shit they played Cyberwaste????


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 7, 2013)

Maggai said:


> Holy shit they played Cyberwaste????



Yup  They first played it like...a month ago at the Dynamo festival 
And they're playing Damaged 

Great text from the FF facebook:



> I find it very interesting that we got some backlash from some people for using a Drum Program on our latest cd The Industrialist but not on Mechanize or past cd's ? Mechanize had drum programing all over it !!! (read cd credits)
> It should be no surprise to people that we've used Drum programs, Drum Machines many different computer programs, samplers , whatever new software that came out that week , just musical technology in general, to create music and manipulate or music ,its been a part of FF's DNA since day 1.
> 
> Im surprised and don't understand Why people are complaining like its something new in the recording industry? or in life !
> ...


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2013)

I was talking with Dino about that earlier. IMO, who gives a shit how it was recorded?


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 7, 2013)

Rick said:


> I was talking with Dino about that earlier. IMO, who gives a shit how it was recorded?



Non-musos, people who have no idea how album production works in the metal genre, and probably those who dont 'get' Industrial in general.

TBH, I wish this issue was addressed on their FB account a lot sooner than it was. Because it's really done the album a disservice IMHO. I know quite a few casual FF fans that've completely dismissed it (Industrialist) without even giving it an objective listen. Solely because it's being regarded as "that drum machine album". 

Yet if you ask the same people what they think of the landmark albums that bands like Ministry, Godflesh, Skinny Puppy, NIN, Filter, KMFDM, etc. put out. Suddenly there's no problem with how the drumming was done on them?


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2013)

F1Filter said:


> Non-musos, people who have no idea how album production works in the metal genre, and probably those who dont 'get' Industrial in general.
> 
> TBH, I wish this issue was addressed on their FB account a lot sooner than it was. Because it's really done the album a disservice IMHO. I know quite a few casual FF fans that've completely dismissed it (Industrialist) without even giving it an objective listen. Solely because it's being regarded as "that drum machine album".
> 
> Yet if you ask the same people what they think of the landmark albums that bands like Ministry, Godflesh, Skinny Puppy, NIN, Filter, KMFDM, etc. put out. Suddenly there's no problem with how the drumming was done on them?



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 9, 2013)

Honestly the drums for The Industrialist were programmed so well I thought they were recorded. But those samples do help FF retain is identifying sound.
I have no problem with it at all.


----------



## wat (Sep 9, 2013)

The programmed drums on the new record just have this energy to it that I dig. It sounds good, it is good.


----------



## wat (Sep 9, 2013)

Maggai said:


> Holy shit they played Cyberwaste????



Lol I saw a video of a recent show and he changed the lyric to "the _infection*S*" have_" been removed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 10, 2013)

Throw me into the crowd that feels the drums fit the sound. Gives it this non-organic and extremely polished feel that fits the band, and especially this album. When you try to make it sound too organic and raw, you get Transgression and Archetype, which are okay, but nothing compared to their other albums.

And honestly, I didn't know the drums on Mechanize were programmed. It didn't hit me until I listened to Metallic Division.


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2013)

So Fear Factory is main support for Megadeth and the opener is Nonpoint. Here are the dates. 

11/23  St. Paul, Minn.  Myth Live
11/24  Madison, Wis.  Orpheum Theatre
11/26  Grand Rapids, Mich.  Orbit Room
11/27  Detroit, Mich.  The Fillmore
11/29  Montclair, N.J.  The Wellmont Theatre
11/30  Bethlehem, Penn.  Sands Bethlehem Event Center
12/01  Boston, Mass.  House of Blues Boston
12/03  Huntington, N.Y.  The Paramount
12/04  Silver Spring, Md.  The Fillmore Silver Spring
12/05  Charlotte, N.C.  The Fillmore Charlotte
12/07  N. Myrtle Beach, S.C.  House of Blues Myrtle Beach
12/08  Saint Petersburg, Fla.  Jannus Live
12/09  Lake Buena Vista, Fla.  House of Blues Orlando
12/12  Houston, Texas  Bayou Music Center
12/14  Socorro, Texas  Socorro Entertainment Center

I do know that Nonpoint is scheduled to play here in Austin on 12/13, hopefully Fear Factory can play an "offday" show in San Antonio that day.


----------



## Maggai (Sep 25, 2013)

Burton AND Mustaine at the same gig? Not a good night for in tune vocals


----------



## RevelGTR (Sep 25, 2013)

Mustaine's vocals sounded really good when I saw them this year. Agree with you about Bell though!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 25, 2013)

Mustaine is nailing it now that they are playing in D Standard.


----------



## Shask (Sep 28, 2013)

Embrace the technology!!!


----------



## Maggai (Sep 28, 2013)

Didn't know they had tuned down, he sounded terrible last time I saw them, but that's a few years ago now. Good to hear he's improved!!


----------



## Rick (Oct 2, 2013)

Updated tour dates with some Fear Factory off dates. 

Fear Factory Headline shows

Nov. 18 - Scottsdale, AZ - Pub Rock Live 
Nov. 19 - Las Vegas , NV - LVCS
Nov. 21 - Denver, CO - The Summit Music hall
Nov. 22 - Lincoln, NE - Knickerbocker's 

W/ Megadeth, Fear Factory, Nonpoint
Nov. 23 - St. Paul, MN - Myth Live 
Nov. 24 - Madison, WI - Orpheum Theatre 
Nov. 26 - Grand Rapids, MI - Orbit Room 
Nov. 27 - Detroit, MI - The Fillmore 
Nov. 29 - Montclair, NJ - The Wellmont Theatre 
Nov. 30 - Bethlehem, PA - Sands Bethlehem Event Center 
Dec. 01 - Boston, MA - House of Blues Boston 
Dec. 03 - Huntington, NY - The Paramount 
Dec. 04 - Silver Spring, MD - The Fillmore Silver Spring 
Dec. 05 - Charlotte, NC - The Fillmore Charlotte 
Dec. 07 - N. Myrtle Beach, SC - House of Blues Myrtle Beach 
Dec. 08 - Saint Petersburg, FL - Jannus Live 
Dec. 09 - Lake Buena Vista, FL - House of Blues Orlando 
Dec. 11 - TBC - Mcallen, TX
Dec. 12 - Houston, TX - Bayou Music Center 

Fear Factory Headline Show w/ Nonpoint
Dec. 13 - Austin , TX - Dirty Dog Bar 

W/ Megadeth, Fear Factory, Nonpoint
Dec. 14 - Socorro, TX - Socorro Entertainment Center
Dec. 15 - TBC
Dec. 16 - TBC
Dec. 17 - Anaheim, CA - The Grove Of Anaheim
Dec. 18 - San Francisco, CA - Warfield Theatre 
Dec. 19 - Reno, NV - Grand Sierra Resort


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm trying to get Dec. 15th here in San Diego for them, since we play with Orgy on Dec. 16th, aaaarrggg.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 22, 2013)

Sebastian said:


>


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2013)

Was fortunate enough to see them last night, Dino's tone is ....ing amazing. It sounds just like his old modded Marshall. Burton did better than I thought, he did struggle on high notes a couple of times but overall he did pretty well. Dino invited Christine and I to hang out with he and his lady in the band dressing room afterwards, the four of us grabbed some Thai food a couple blocks away, and we ended up getting home at 2 am. Needless to say, I'm pretty damn tired.


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Throw me into the crowd that feels the drums fit the sound. Gives it this non-organic and extremely polished feel that fits the band, and especially this album. When you try to make it sound too organic and raw, you get Transgression and Archetype, which are okay, but nothing compared to their other albums.
> 
> And honestly, I didn't know the drums on Mechanize were programmed. It didn't hit me until I listened to Metallic Division.



but, mechanize wasnt programmed, it was all gene hoglan

the industrialist was programmed


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 12, 2013)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> but, mechanize wasnt programmed, it was all gene hoglan
> 
> the industrialist was programmed



 well...



> I find it very interesting that we got some backlash from some people for using a Drum Program on our latest cd The Industrialist but not on Mechanize or past cd's ? Mechanize had drum programing all over it !!! (read cd credits)
> It should be no surprise to people that we've used Drum programs, Drum Machines many different computer programs, samplers , whatever new software that came out that week , just musical technology in general, to create music and manipulate or music ,its been a part of FF's DNA since day 1.
> 
> Im surprised and don't understand Why people are complaining like its something new in the recording industry? or in life !
> ...


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 12, 2013)

Sebastian said:


> well...



That was a painful read


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Dec 12, 2013)

oh bummer...

then why was gene hoglan pissed off when they didnt call him to record the industrialist? if he didnt play in mechanize in the first place..?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 12, 2013)

Rick said:


> Was fortunate enough to see them last night, Dino's tone is ....ing amazing. It sounds just like his old modded Marshall. Burton did better than I thought, he did struggle on high notes a couple of times but overall he did pretty well. Dino invited Christine and I to hang out with he and his lady in the band dressing room afterwards, the four of us grabbed some Thai food a couple blocks away, and we ended up getting home at 2 am. Needless to say, I'm pretty damn tired.



Nice!

I almost invited him for Mexican food last time we opened for FF, but thought I might sound a bit creepy.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 12, 2013)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> oh bummer...
> 
> then why was gene hoglan pissed off when they didnt call him to record the industrialist? if he didnt play in mechanize in the first place..?



He did play on Mechanize, still that doesn't mean drum programs were not used on that album etc.


----------



## Rick (Dec 12, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I almost invited him for Mexican food last time we opened for FF, but thought I might sound a bit creepy.



You totally should have, I'm sure he would have taken you up on it!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 13, 2013)

Rick said:


> You totally should have, I'm sure he would have taken you up on it!



I will


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 26, 2014)

Really cool interview


----------



## linchpin (Mar 12, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> Really cool interview



He was playing with DH? who actually left in that band?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 12, 2014)

linchpin said:


> He was playing with DH? who actually left in that band?



Travis & Dino now.

That interview is pretty old though, since Dino says "new record in 2011" and "y new iPhone 4"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 12, 2014)

EDIT: Wait, this is an old interview.


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 12, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Wait, this is an old interview.



I worte it's cool not new  still uploaded in 2014 

This is a cool interview as well, don't know if it was posted here? from 2013 

DINO CAZARES Of FEAR FACTORY &#8211; &#8220;The Virgin Mary Was A Whore&#8221; | MetalMouth.Net


----------



## linchpin (Mar 12, 2014)

lol it didn't register with me when he said "new album Mechanize"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah, when I heard him say he was on 5 albums, I jokingly thought "Huh, guess Industrialist was that bad..." Then he said "Our latest release is Mechanize".


----------



## Rick (Mar 13, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> I worte it's cool not new  still uploaded in 2014
> 
> This is a cool interview as well, don't know if it was posted here? from 2013
> 
> DINO CAZARES Of FEAR FACTORY  The Virgin Mary Was A Whore | MetalMouth.Net



Good stuff. Last time I talked to Dino, this year was gonna be working on new FF and some Europe and South American touring, I think he mentioned Australia but I can't remember. I do remember no US tour until next year.


----------



## esp_eraser (Mar 13, 2014)

Fear factory were here in Aus, last year and year before too. Id be suprised if they were back so soon again


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome interview:
Bravewords.com > News > Burton C. Bell Talks FEAR FACTORY's Roots, Hiatus, Resurrection, New Album, Industrialist Book - "I Literally Signed A Deal With A Dutch Devil"

Industrialist book


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 17, 2014)

New dates!  
Fear Factory Tour Dates - Dino Cazares - Official Website


----------



## wat (Apr 17, 2014)

Kind of just a random FF related poast but does everyone else think that _Mechanize_ and _The Industrialist_ are just fukking sick?


Both of these albums sound like the continuation of _Demanufacture_ to me.


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> New dates!
> Fear Factory Tour Dates - Dino Cazares - Official Website



That's pretty random to have one US date in Chicago. 



wat said:


> Kind of just a random FF related poast but does everyone else think that _Mechanize_ and _The Industrialist_ are just fukking sick?



Yes.


----------



## ex metal (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi I am Elan's brother. We use to own Metalhead studios/Electronics and we did the original mod for Dino's amp. We still have 4-5 pre-amps left in storage from the early 90's that we never used or sold. It will be very interesting to see if there is still a demand for these.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 23, 2014)

wat said:


> Kind of just a random FF related poast but does everyone else think that _Mechanize_ and _The Industrialist_ are just fukking sick?
> 
> 
> Both of these albums sound like the continuation of _Demanufacture_ to me.



I do. I listen to both of them in a weekly basis. Both albums are incredibly good and they do sound oike Demanufacture.


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 28, 2014)

16 years ago today July 28th 1998 Fear Factory's 3rd cd was released . It reached #77 on the US Billboard top 200 charts. It was certified Gold by the RIAA for sales of more then 500,000 copies in the United States.







And man! those are some awesome stories 
Affliction Rock Star Stories with Fear Factory - Dino Cazares - Official Website


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jul 28, 2014)

"Obsolete" is the album that introduced me to Fear Factory, and will always be one of my favorite albums of all time, still destroys from start to finish all these years later.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 12, 2014)

Fear Factory Signs With Nuclear Blast Entertainment; New Album In The Works - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 13, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fear Factory Signs With Nuclear Blast Entertainment; New Album In The Works - Blabbermouth.net



Totally makes sense.
Roadrunner fired Monte Conner (shame on you if you don't know who he is), and Nuclear Blast immediately signed him, and with him all the bands Monte discovered and made famous with Roadrunner, like Sepultura, Soulfly, Machine Head, now Fear Factory.


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 13, 2014)

wat said:


> Kind of just a random FF related poast but does everyone else think that _Mechanize_ and _The Industrialist_ are just fukking sick?
> 
> 
> Both of these albums sound like the continuation of _Demanufacture_ to me.


 
Mechanize did sound much closer to Demanufacture to me than Obsolete, Digimortal, or Archetype did. (Let's just forget that Transgression existed.)

I did see them on the Obsolete, Mechanize, and Industrialist tour, but have yet to give The Industrialist a complete listen.


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 13, 2014)

ex metal said:


> Hi I am Elan's brother. We use to own Metalhead studios/Electronics and we did the original mod for Dino's amp. We still have 4-5 pre-amps left in storage from the early 90's that we never used or sold. It will be very interesting to see if there is still a demand for these.


 
If you're talking about Dino's modded Marshall 800, that is awesome!


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 13, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Totally makes sense.
> Roadrunner fired Monte Conner (shame on you if you don't know who he is), and Nuclear Blast immediately signed him, and with him all the bands Monte discovered and made famous with Roadrunner, like Sepultura, Soulfly, Machine Head, now Fear Factory.


 
Nuclear Blast is an awesome label. I think that Roadrunner is falling behind.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm assuming they'll do the same as they did with The Industrialist & program the drums. I can see that it totally makes sense from a finances point of view

Would be nice to lock in the line & get Mike & Matt on the record though


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2014)

Cool to see them with NBE.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 15, 2014)

Interview: Fear Factory&#8217;s Dino Cazares Talks New Album, Side Projects, and


----------



## alvaro (Sep 15, 2014)

Love this band to death, and for a time they were the 80% of my repertory. 

I wish they had continued the "Digimortal path", that album still keeps a place at the bottom of my heart. A "Digimortal II" with "Terminate" as opening title would be great!

Recently I have uploaded some FF covers to my channel. Some of my favourite FF tunes:


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2014)

Fear Factory Begins Recording New Album - Blabbermouth.net

Here we go!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 10, 2014)

I see there's going to be an actual drummer involved in the recording process this time! Now I'm officially stoked for this!


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 10, 2014)

CJLsky said:


> I see there's going to be an actual drummer involved in the recording process this time! Now I'm officially stoked for this!



I wouldnt assume that just yet. As far as I can tell, thats never been said.
It would be killer if Mike recorded the album, but I think to keep creative control & costs down it'll be programmed again. Just speculating of course, but thats the way I think it'll go.

Andy Sneap is mixing the album too, should be very interesting


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> I wouldnt assume that just yet. As far as I can tell, thats never been said.



Uh...



> Day 1 at NRG studios w/ @*rhysfulber* @*mikeplotnikoff* @*MikeHellerDrums* tracking drummers


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sebastian (Nov 18, 2014)

^ 

EDIT: Cancelled


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 18, 2014)

^Just got word that its already been cancelled


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 18, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> ^Just got word that its already been cancelled



Yup, I also got info the tour is cancelled


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 18, 2014)

What happened?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks like its cancelled. Here is all the info I can find.



> Folks, we've just been informed that the Fear Factory tour announced this morning will now NOT happen. No idea why and this is completely out of our control. Announcement was set for 9am this morning and we received notification of the tour cancellation after this time. So sorry.
> 
> i'm utterly ....ing gutted about this as there was a lot of work went into it over the course of many months. For them to do this on the morning of the announcement is quite incredible.
> 
> Genuinely no idea of the reason right now.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 19, 2014)

Dino posted on Twitter they canceled to finish the new album and that they will reschedule.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 29, 2014)

FEAR FACTORY Black Friday / Cyber Monday SALE ! - Fear Factory

Whole weekend 20% off!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Sebastian (Jan 23, 2015)

Good interview 
Silver Tiger Media - Music Reviews and Photography


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 1, 2015)

FEAR FACTORY - Headbanger's Kitchen - Fear Factory

The interview starts at 10:48  Really good interview!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 24, 2015)

Today is the 14th anniversary of Digimortal!
Hellyeah!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 29, 2015)

Probably the first pro-shot video I've seen of the Industrialist lineup.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 1, 2015)

Former Static X Bassist Tony Campos Exists Soulfly, Joins Fear Factory - Blabbermouth.net

Not surprised since he's Dino's bandmate in Asesino, but still awesome because I love Tony.


----------



## Sebastian (May 2, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Probably the first pro-shot video I've seen of the Industrialist lineup.



What will become was great as well  yeah... same show


Tony Campos joining FF? Awesome News!


----------



## Chiba666 (May 2, 2015)

Was hoping Matt would stay in the band as he seemed a good fit when I saw them in Herford a few years ago.

Either way, new Bassist means new music, means new tour so all good.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 2, 2015)

Sebastian said:


> Today is the 14th anniversary of Digimortal!
> Hellyeah!



I feel ....ing old. I remember rushing out after school to go buy it on release day.


----------



## Maggai (May 3, 2015)

maliciousteve said:


> I feel ....ing old. I remember rushing out after school to go buy it on release day.



Haha, same here! I bought it and rushed home and listened to the whole album on my dad's stereo.


----------



## Shask (May 3, 2015)

Been my avatar for years


----------



## Chiba666 (May 3, 2015)

Picked it up day of release as well, digi pack edition with 4 great bonus tracks.

First time I saw FF was on that tour, Pompey Pyramid center. Picked and still have a FF American Football top.

Also became my soundtrack to that summer while I spent a summer working in the Greek Islands. FF, FLA, alot of booze and William Gibson books.

Great Summer


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 4, 2015)

Tony Campos is now in Fear Factory.
Soulfly Bassist Tony Campos Exits Band, Joins Fear Factory

This is awesome, Dino and Tony can pull out some Asesino sets if needed!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 4, 2015)

Good news is that this time there was no bad blood. 

Matt just wants to focus less on music and more on his family, it seems.


----------



## Sebastian (May 19, 2015)

FEAR FACTORY Summer Tour with Coal Chamber ! - Fear Factory


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2015)

Fear Factory Announces L.A. Listening Party For &#39;Genexus&#39; Album - Blabbermouth.net

Anyone gonna be in LA?


----------



## F1Filter (Jun 9, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fear Factory Announces L.A. Listening Party For 'Genexus' Album - Blabbermouth.net
> 
> Anyone gonna be in LA?



If it were on the weekend, I would've seriously considered taking the trip.


----------

